# Wie lerne ich eine Frau in WOW kennen?



## Ohrensammler (27. Mai 2008)

Da viele von euch einen Haufen Zeit mit WoW verbringen, sinkt die Chance, die Liebe seines Lebens in Bars, Kneipen Discos oder anderen Lasterhöhlen zu treffen.
Der schlaue Mann versucht also, das Angenehme mit dem Angenehmen zu verbinden und geht direkt in WoW auf Brautschau.

Und sogleich sieht man sich mit der ersten dicken Hürde konfrontiert: 
Wer von all den Gestalten ist denn nun eigentlich ne Frau?

*PHASE 1 (identifizieren der Beute)*

Nur der König aller Noobs würde auf die Idee kommen, dass hinter einer leichtbekleideten Blutelfin eine ebenso leichtbekleidete Spielerin steckt.
Viele Zockerinnen bevorzugen männliche Chars um die Gefahr von Ingame-Stalking zu minimieren. Männliche Spieler hingehen bevorzugen häufig die Sicht auf ein dralles weiblichen Pixelhinterteil anstatt dem weniger ansehnlichen männlichen Pendant
Aber wie löst man das Problem, sprich: Wie erkenne ich sicher eine weibliche Spielerin??

Die naheliegenste Lösung, nämlich das TS, lassen wir hier außen vor. 
Zum einen ist die Konkurenz zu groß, wenn 24 brünftige Kerle auf eine Zockerin einbrüllen und zum anderen muss man sich so ein Live Gespräch ja auch erstmal trauen.

Daher hier 3 andere sichere Methoden:

a) Die Mode-Methode
Ihr postet z.b. eure Brust im Chanel und anschließend 2 Helme. Nun stellt ihr folgende Frage: "Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welcher Helm farblich besser zur Brustrüstung passt?"

Ihr werdet 3 Arten von Antworten bekommen:
- Alter, scheiss auf die Farbe, guck auf die Stats !! (ein Mann)
- Noob, was hast du denn für ein Kackequip (ein Kiddy/männl.)
- Also nimm unbedingt den ersten Helm, der andere passt überhaupt nicht und macht deinen Kopf zu dick (eine FRAU / Treffer!)

b) die Kleintierkill-Methode
Ihr stellt euch inmitten einer größeren Gruppe in deren Nähe sich niedliche Tiere befinden (Hasen, Rehe, oder ähnliches). Nun ballert ihr zielsicher so ein Bambi in den Bambihimmel.
Sobald Kommentare kommen wie dieser : "Mannooo, du doofer, warum hast du das kleine Reh totgemacht, das war soo süß??" wisst ihr, der Spieler ist eine Frau.
(Nachteil der Methode, ihr habt aufgrund des Rehmordes erstmal fett Minuspunkt bei der Dame gesammelt)

c) Die Pet-Methode
Ihr farmt oder kauft ein halbwegs seltenes und unbedingt niedliches Pet.
Dieses preist ihr dann im Handelschanel zum Verkauf an. 
Wenn jemand antwortet fragt ihr ihn: Für dich oder deine Freundin
Lautet die Antwort: für mich...tata Treffer...eine Frau.

So die FL ist nun gefüllt mit eindeutig als Frau identifizierten potentiellen Lebensabschnittspartnerinnen. 
Jetzt folgt ......Ansprechen und damit:


*PHASE 2 (der Zugriff)*

Nun hilft alles nichts. Man muss die zukünftige Miss Deathshadow/Knäckebrot/Legolas anwhispern.
Daher hier einige gut geeignete erste Anwhisperkontkataufnahmesprüche:
(je nach Fraktion, Klasse, Rasse und Situation natürlich)

- Mein daily quest war heute, mit jemand Nettes zu reden. Bekomm ich von dir meine Questbelohung?
- Hast du ein süßes Pet, wo hast du das denn her ?
- So intelligent wie du im chat postest musst du ne Frau sein
- Die Farbe deiner Knochen passt ganz prima zu deiner Rüstung
- Lass uns gemeinsam durch Friedensblumen rollen
- Lust auf nen Sonnenuntergang über Bootybay ?
- Ich bin gleichzeitig stark (Zweihandäxte auf 375) und sensibel (kochen auf 375) und damit alles was du schon immer wolltest

ungeeignete Anmachsprüche sind:

- Willst du wissen wieviel krit ich gestern in Kara gemacht habe?
- Bist du ne Frau Im RL ? Wenn ja hast du nen Freund ?
- Wo wohnst du?
- Kannst du mir 10g leihen
- deine Ausrüstung ist kacke, ich helf dir aber für ne bessere
- Meine alte Freundin ist doof willst du meine neue werden
- Boa ich hab 70fps wieviel hast du ?
- Morgen werd ich dreizehn. Wie alt bist du?


So das Eis ist gebrochen der Anbaggervorgang abgeschlossen. 
Bevor ihr aber nun das Erreichte gleich wieder in den Sand setzt, bitte unbedingt die folgenden Ratschläge lesen!!

Allgemeine Tips:

- Frauen stehen DMG-Metern in allgemeinen eher skeptisch gegenüber (Penisverlängerung). Wenn ihr aber dennoch eins postet und sie steht nicht auf Nummer eins kann das dazu führen, dass sie glaubt alle anderen sind besser als sie und würden sich über sie lustig machen und in Folge eine Woche nicht mehr zockt. Also Finger weg von den Dingern
- Wenn Frauen sagen: Ne sammel du ruhig erst die Questitems ein, ich mach dann nach dir, glaubt das auf keine Fall! Immer zuerst die Dame einsammeln lassen!!
- Wenn Frauen darauf bestehen, auch mal ohne euch in eine Innie gehen zu dürfen, lasst sie, glaubt aber nicht dass das für euch auch gilt!
- Auf keinen Fall bessere Sachen anhaben als eure Holde (auf gleichem Level)
- Niemals einer Frau sagen dass sie etwas falsch macht! Besser sind Formulierungen wie: "Das machst du super. Ich weiß aber nen Trick wies noch besser geht" oder "Neben dem wie du das machst solls noch ne gute Möglichkeit geben. Wollen wir das mal testen?"
- Wenn Frauen ein Super Item, welches ihre Stats deutlich verbessert nicht anziehen, weil es z.B. ihre Handgelenke dick macht, sagt nix, beisst heimlich in die Tischkante aber schweigt. Jegliche Diskussion zu diesem Thema treibt euch direkt in den Wahnsinn und/oder die Einsamkeit.
- Wenn Frauen sich weigern bestimmt Quest zu machen, weil "es gar nicht in Frage kommt dass sie die niedlichen Rehe/Zebras/Wölfe umhauen" dann ...siehe oben.


Nun denn ihr seid jetzt vorbereitet, möge es rote Rosen für euch regnen und Waidmansheil.

_P.S. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass sich vereinzelt Klischees und Vorurteile heimtückisch in den Thread eingeschlichen haben. Dies geschah dann aber selbstverständlich ohne mein Wissen  und Wollen. Klischees und Vorurteile sind bähhh _


----------



## Mofriese (27. Mai 2008)

Danke, ich probiers gleich mal aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gute Arbeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Direly (27. Mai 2008)

Sehr geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein legendärer Thread! *verbeug*

Afk, nen Lappen für den Kaffetriefenden Monitor holen


*Edited by Noxiel*
Fullquotes behindern die Übersichtlichkeit und müssen bei drei Sätzen Antwort auch nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Riane (27. Mai 2008)

Erstmal ein herzlichen Applaus von mir an Direly!
Du hast es geschafft den ganzen Text zu Quoten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an Ohrensammler:
Absolut genial geschrieben! Die Klisches treffen ja grössten Teils 100% zu. Kenne ich nur zu gut aus eigenen Erfahrungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War auch sehr lustig zu lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scarii (27. Mai 2008)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Erstmal Direly für den Fullquote einen Klaps geb. 

Ansonsten - amüsant wie man es von Dir gewohnt ist Ohrensammler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur...



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> a) Die Mode-Methode
> Ihr postet z.b. eure Brust im Chanel und anschließend 2 Helme. Nun stellt ihr folgende Frage: "Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welcher Helm farblich besser zur Brustrüstung passt?"
> 
> Ihr werdet 3 Arten von Antworten bekommen:
> ...


Die Methode ist ziemlich unsicher.
Bei meiner Magierin und meiner Priesterin achte ich _sehr_ auf den Style...
... nicht daß ich dank Dir demnächst pausenlos angebaggert werde, wenn ich aus Stylegründen von bestimmten Items abrate. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (27. Mai 2008)

Man nehme eine(n) junge(n) Frau/Mann füge einen guten Schreibstyl dazu hoffe das sie/er auf Arbeit sitzt und etwas Zeit hat ....und tatta Ein typischer Ohrensammler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal wieder sehr nett gemacht. Ich bitte aber noch um beweise die deine "Thesen oder Vorschläge" (was dir lieber ist) untermauern. :-p

P.s. Habe keine Vorurteile oder gar Klischees gefunden.

So long 

Kupi


----------



## Snatas (27. Mai 2008)

Sehr fein, war lustig zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinquisitor (27. Mai 2008)

Absolut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geschrieben - Hut ab! vor Dir, Ohrensammler. 

Bitte mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (27. Mai 2008)

wirklich geil =)
10/10


----------



## Shadria (27. Mai 2008)

@ Ohrensammler: ........g-e-n-i-a-l....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Direly: im 2. Antworthread einen Fullquote.... nicht genial....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Mai 2008)

< Ohrensammler Fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (27. Mai 2008)

lol ... geil geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Mai 2008)

Was die Mädels auch oft enttarnen kann, ist wenn ein Männlicher Char des öfteren Smilies wie: =) ;-) *g usw. brauchen.
Männliche Wesen haben es eher mit :> :] lol wtf ect. zu tun! 

Also nur als kleine ergänzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snooze.G5 (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler

<3


----------



## Shênya (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <3


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> _P.S. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass sich vereinzelt Klischees und Vorurteile heimtückisch in den Thread eingeschlichen haben. Dies geschah dann aber selbstverständlich ohne mein Wissen  und Wollen. Klischees und Vorurteile sind bähhh _


Ja, genau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieder mal ein herrlicher Beitrag von dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  12/10


----------



## MaddyM (27. Mai 2008)

Danke Herr Ohrensammler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



made my day


----------



## Shibbey (27. Mai 2008)

nett nett, da hatte wer wohl langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


richtig lustig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (27. Mai 2008)

wie wär's denn mit:
-nimm den ersten helm, der hat bessere stats, aber blende ihn dann aus. er sieht schrecklich aus...


----------



## Aggropip (27. Mai 2008)

einfach nur nc^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (27. Mai 2008)

Ein echter Ohrensammler, und gut wie immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

He BUFFED ! Sammelt die mal, und packt die in einen eigen Forenpunkt.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Ohr sag die Wahrheit, das hast Du alles exakt so ausprobiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (27. Mai 2008)

nicht schlecht.. alles wahrheitsgetreu und nichts erniedrigend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ohr sag die Wahrheit, das hast Du alles exakt so ausprobiert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene ich bin in festen Händen!!!
Aber man bekommt halt so einiges mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (27. Mai 2008)

sehr geil geschrieben, nur fehlt noch phase 3,

was machen wenn sich beide kennenlernen wollen aber

a) in münchen wohnt und keinen führerschein hat und
b) in flensburg (da wo eure punkte vom autofahren hinkommen) wohnt, aber arbeitslos ist und sich daher die bahnfahrkarte nicht erlauben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


c) jemand von beiden noch bei mutti wohnt

da fehlt doch noch was ohrensammler, los ranbasteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caddle (27. Mai 2008)

Ey Alder was soll der Scheiss?????????

Jetzt hab ichs angetestet und was passiert, ich hab nen Homo an der Backe der mir bei meinem 
Styling helfen will!!! Sehr goil!!! Lass den Scheiss, wenn de keine Ahnung hast,Noob!!!!!!










Das war jetzt nur damit auch mal einer Ohrensammler anpöbelt!!
Der mag das nämlich viel lieber als wenn er gelobt wird!

Aber sorry,Ohrensammler,war cool der Text!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (27. Mai 2008)

/sign


----------



## hunter2701 (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nene ich bin in festen Händen!!!
> Aber man bekommt halt so einiges mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso antwortest du deiner frau?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (27. Mai 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> wie wär's denn mit:
> -nimm den ersten helm, der hat bessere stats, aber blende ihn dann aus. er sieht schrecklich aus...



ne das kannste vergessen, dann wirft sie dir vor, du fändest den nicht schön, den sie gerade anhat --> /ignore


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> wieso antwortest du deiner frau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Roflmao!


----------



## böseee (27. Mai 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ne das kannste vergessen, dann wirft sie dir vor, du fändest den nicht schön, den sie gerade anhat --> /ignore


öhm was versteh ich nich gibt kein sinn und mein geschwätz ohne kommata auch nich naja was solls


----------



## crescent (27. Mai 2008)

im endeffekt kein guide, sondern nur eine klischeensammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (27. Mai 2008)

/2 Ich such ne holde Dame, Mitte 20, bei welcher ich meine Daylie Quest abgeben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klasse geschrieben ^^
Nur, was ist, wenn hinter vermeintlichen Damen dann noch nen Kerl steckt?
Es gibt ja auch Männer mit sehr viel ähm Weiblichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (27. Mai 2008)

jo, wirklich nice, hast dir wohl viel mühe gemacht ;>


----------



## böseee (27. Mai 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Was die Mädels auch oft enttarnen kann, ist wenn ein Männlicher Char des öfteren Smilies wie: =) ;-) *g usw. brauchen.
> Männliche Wesen haben es eher mit :> :] lol wtf ect. zu tun!
> 
> Also nur als kleine ergänzung
> ...


des is verschieden da hett man dene en prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich musste sehr lachen, und hab mich da auch selbst teilweise wiedergefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 
aber aus Frauensicht muss ich Dir sagen: DAS KLAPPT DOCH NIE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (27. Mai 2008)

Lach mich kaputt.

Besonders wenn hinter dem weiblichen Avatar, ein männlicher/jungenhafter Spieler steckt.
Natürlich auch wenn Weibchen ein Männchen anmachen würde und das Männchen ein Weibchen ist.


----------



## woggly4 (27. Mai 2008)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr genial geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2008)

Vorne weg, ich glaub ich kuller gleich vom Bürohocker xD



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Mein daily quest war heute, mit jemand Nettes zu reden. Bekomm ich von dir meine Questbelohung?


Ich glaub ich wär hin und weg *lach*



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Auf keinen Fall bessere Sachen anhaben als eure Holde (auf gleichem Level)


Absolutes No-Go!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Meine alte Freundin ist doof willst du meine neue werden


<RUUUUMPS>
Sorry vom Stuhl gefallen *rumkugel*



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Wenn Frauen sagen: Ne sammel du ruhig erst die Questitems ein, ich mach dann nach dir, glaubt das auf keine Fall! Immer zuerst die Dame einsammeln lassen!!


Ach deswegn stellen die Kerle immer auf 'Jeder gegen Jeden'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<3 Ohrensammler, weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Mai 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich musste sehr lachen, und hab mich da auch selbst teilweise wiedergefunden
> ...



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (27. Mai 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> wie wär's denn mit:
> -nimm den ersten helm, der hat bessere stats, aber blende ihn dann aus. er sieht schrecklich aus...





Genau! Ich blend bei meiner Kriegerin auch immer den Helm aus - der geht meistens gar nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (27. Mai 2008)

lol, wieso sollte man denn die Rehe verteidigen? ich skill mit denen und dem anderen Kleinviehzeugs immer meine Wurfwaffe... und ich bin eine Frau! (ok hasen lass ich aus, weil ich kaninchen habe)
Hoffe, du kommst weiter auf so geniale ideen^^
MfG anni


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Genau! Ich blend bei meiner Kriegerin auch immer den Helm aus - der geht meistens gar nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Frag mich mal, ich habe eine Zahnspange mit Totenköpfen ums Gesicht wenn ich den Helm einblende! Und der will farblich ja so gar nicht zu meinen Schultern passen *seufz*


----------



## Arben (27. Mai 2008)

Top geschrieben, superamüsant.

Vielen Dank für den herzhaften Lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *PHASE 1 (identifizieren der Beute)*
> 
> b) die Kleintierkill-Methode
> Ihr stellt euch inmitten einer größeren Gruppe in deren Nähe sich niedliche Tiere befinden (Hasen, Rehe, oder ähnliches). Nun ballert ihr zielsicher so ein Bambi in den Bambihimmel.
> ...



*Hey! Müßt ihr mal ausprobieren! Ich habs gemacht! Und 15 weibl. Spieler identifiziert! Ihr müßt nur ständig um sie herum rennen und die niedlichen Eichhörnchen killen!! Ok, sie ham mich jetzt auf Igno aber dafür weiß ich jetzt das es Frauen sind!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh man Öhrchen! Der Thread ist einfach zu herrlich! Mach so weiter und ich werd mir vielleicht auch mal einen aus dem Gehirn saugen, so als kleines Dankeschön!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (27. Mai 2008)

Sehr fein, mal wieder gerne gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei... eine "Verbesserung" hab ich. Ich lasse meinen männlichen Questpartner immer zuerst die Items einsammeln, sonst zickt ER nämlich rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (27. Mai 2008)

wann gibts die passende "männeranleitung"?


----------



## PARAS.ID (27. Mai 2008)

made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moods666 (27. Mai 2008)

fein fein ;D


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> _P.S. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass sich vereinzelt Klischees und Vorurteile heimtückisch in den Thread eingeschlichen haben. Dies geschah dann aber selbstverständlich ohne mein Wissen  und Wollen. Klischees und Vorurteile sind bähhh _


made my day xD
rest auch 10/10 Ohrensammler halt


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> wann gibts die passende "männeranleitung"?



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Was die Mädels auch oft enttarnen kann, ist wenn ein Männlicher Char des öfteren Smilies wie: =) ;-) *g usw. brauchen.
> Männliche Wesen haben es eher mit :> :] lol wtf ect. zu tun!
> 
> Also nur als kleine ergänzung
> ...


falsch mein lieblings smili ist ((= oder )= oder ); oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Mai 2008)

unsichere sache ist das schon^^

es geht auch anders kannte meine jetzige freundin auch durch wow haben uns aber am anfagn immer gestritten naja nun sind wir seit 1,5 jahre zusammen^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2008)

Super und :> und :] benutz ich dauernd *lach*

Also auch nicht so gut zum identifizieren ;D


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Muahahaha, echt genial. Aber jetzt wird dann der Handelschat von Stylfragen nur so überlaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (27. Mai 2008)

Echt genial! Deine Texte sind stets eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum! Aber was ist aus Deiner Karriere als Rapper geworden, MC Ear-Collector?! Da war doch noch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Nrijx (27. Mai 2008)

Unglaublich... Großartig... Phänomenal... Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Top Schreibstil und über den Inhalt brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast sooo verdammt recht und triffst jedes Mal aufs Neue den Nagel auf den Kopf. Bitte weiter so...
BUFFIES, wie sieht es mit einem neuen Artikelschreiber aus?

Und JA, ich bin kurz davor, das aus Jux und Dollerei einfach mal auszuprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (27. Mai 2008)

wir könnten ja mal nen tag verabreden, wo um eine gewisse uhrzeit alle männer vor der aldorbank und alle frauen vor der seherbank stehen. das würds leichter machen :-)

noch besser: die weihnachtsmützen! jeder mann/frau wird gfarblich gekennzeichnet :-)


----------



## lukss (27. Mai 2008)

wirklich geil

auch wenn ich es nicht ausprobieren würde


----------



## mkchrissi (27. Mai 2008)

xD sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mensi (27. Mai 2008)

^^ n1

wie schon viele geschrieben haben, made my day^^


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (27. Mai 2008)

@Ohrensammler: Herrliche Anleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Riane schrieb:


> Was die Mädels auch oft enttarnen kann, ist wenn ein Männlicher Char des öfteren Smilies wie: =) ;-) *g usw. brauchen.
> Männliche Wesen haben es eher mit :> :] lol wtf ect. zu tun!
> 
> Also nur als kleine ergänzung
> ...



Das ist glaub ich eher Altersabhängig. Wurde letztens von meinem Kumpel auch "gerüffelt" das wir zu viele smilies verwenden würden und Ausdrücke wie lol oder rofl. Das mache die heutige Jugend nicht mehr und verrät das wir Game-technisch alte Säcke sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ein Dejavue gerade oO

Sie wohnt in Köln ich in München :/  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (27. Mai 2008)

omg^^
ich bezweifel zwar i-wie, dass das funktioniert...vor allem die bambi-methode^^
naja...vllt auch einfach nur, weil ich auf nem rpserver bin^^

aber auf jeden fall sehr geil^^

mfg
céraa


----------



## Siamcat (27. Mai 2008)

Hihi! Daumen Hoch für diesen Beitrag!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich dachte schon der Humor muss beim Einloggen abgegeben werden!

By the way.... mein Daily-Quest ist tatsächlich einen netten WoWler anzuchatten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na wie wärs?!?

Gruß Siamcat


----------



## OpusDei paRa (27. Mai 2008)

made my day....

richtig gut und sarkastisch geschrieben! das liebe ich.

kommt schon fast an die geschichten von... (öhm hab den namen vergessen und finds net mehr) ran xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Mai 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> wann gibts die passende "männeranleitung"?






Xelyna schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




neee die wär zu kurz...aber gut extra für dich!!


Wie lern ich als Frau einen Mann in WOW kennen ?

*Erste und einzige Phase:*

Poste in den 1er chanel: " Hallo ich bin eine Frau (ja auch im RL!!) und suche einen netten Mann."


das wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@OpusDei paRa... er heißt Damokles und ist der Meister *Verneig*


----------



## Gott92 (27. Mai 2008)

tja wär mein tag ned so stressig gewesen au made my day aber, da der tag bisher echt mies war darf ich das ned sagen ohne zu lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## natichris (27. Mai 2008)

wirklich sehr geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dickes lob an den Autor.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (27. Mai 2008)

oh man ohrensammler, jetzt hast du es geschafft: meine kollegen schauten schön doof, als ich vor lachen vom stuhl gefallen bin! deine männerguide ist noch besser, als der für die frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> neee die wär zu kurz...aber gut extra für dich!!
> Wie lern ich als Frau einen Mann in WOW kennen ?
> 
> *Erste und einzige Phase:*
> ...


*vor beiden verbeug*


----------



## OpusDei paRa (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @OpusDei paRa... er heißt Damokles und ist der Meister *Verneig*



jo richtig der ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

aber is auf jeden fall auch ne richtig schöne abwechslung deinen "guide" zu lesen! weiter so


----------



## Pymonte (27. Mai 2008)

Atomrofl ... und das ist das erste mal in meinem Leben, dass ich das sage XD


----------



## hunter2701 (27. Mai 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> wann gibts die passende "männeranleitung"?



da brauchst du im allg. channel nur schreiben " ich bin eine frau, wer begleitet mich nach XY"

100% erfolgsquote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siltan (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- mehr gibts da nich zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (27. Mai 2008)

mal ne frage an ohrensammler->wie kommst du eigentlich immer auf diese ideen?


----------



## Aîm (27. Mai 2008)

wie ein weiser troll einst sagte:
das ist ja genital  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (27. Mai 2008)

Whahahahaaa, klasse, und vieles kann ich sogar unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Männersuchmethode probiere ich aber lieber so nicht aus ... ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie lern ich als Frau einen Mann in WOW kennen ?
> 
> *Erste und einzige Phase:*
> 
> ...




mist du warst schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnCeLiS (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echt mal wieder nice geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab an diesem viel zu warmen Tag endlich mal was zum lachen gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (27. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> mist du warst schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



musst einfach schneller werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBrowni (27. Mai 2008)

du versüßt mir mit deinen Geschichten doch immer wieder meinen tristen Arbeitstag 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (27. Mai 2008)

der meister wieder am werke...und wie immer einfach nur herrlich geschrieben...ich will nochmehr!!! aber he...heut ist doch noch gar nicht freitag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (27. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> musst einfach schneller werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey, ich bin alt, was meinst du wie lange es dauert, bevor ich mit meinem rollstuhl an den pc gefahren bin, die tastur so hingeschoben habe, dass ich mit meinen gichtfingern nicht zu dolle schmerzen habe und bevor ich die ganzen knöpfe gefunden habe. manchmal lasse ich auch meine brille irgendwo liegen, dann muss ich sie suchen und wenns ganz hart kommt muss ich schnell zum klo scootern, wegen meiner inkortinenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also immer langsam mit den alten pferden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2008)

Hehe, klasse geschrieben, jedoch werde ich mir meine Freundinnen nich in WoW aussuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> neee die wär zu kurz...aber gut extra für dich!!
> Wie lern ich als Frau einen Mann in WOW kennen ?
> 
> *Erste und einzige Phase:*
> ...




Okay... das test ich heut abend mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basilan (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) jawohl! genau so nen Thread hat noch bei diesem wunderschönen Tag gefehlt!! sehr sehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler!

War mal wieder erste Sahne! thx
Das hat meinen Arbeitstag gerettet!

so long


----------



## Grimdhoul (27. Mai 2008)

Danke Ohrensammler, deine Threads sind immer wieder eine Bereicherung


----------



## Lillyan (27. Mai 2008)

Verdammt, die Kleintierkill-Methode würde sogar bei mir funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakarr901 (27. Mai 2008)

ist diese geniale anleitung überhauptnoch eines
lobes würdig????
ich sag einfach nur:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
himmlisch.

apropo sie wohnt in hildesheim ich in meppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (27. Mai 2008)

buhhh

ne scherz!

war wirklich witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ABER es trifft absolut gar nix zu!!!!
obwohl mit einem hast du recht wenn ich mit meinen freund unterwegs bin und der tötet die süssen kanichen oder eichhörnchen oder sonstiges das nur zur verschönerung des spiels dient bekommt er von mir immer schimpfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (27. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Okay... das test ich heut abend mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vergiss aber nicht zu sagen, wo du wohnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil du damit folgendes ausschliesst:

1) einen ohne führerschein
2) einen ohne geld (keine bahnticket, kein besuch)


----------



## peduwod (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach genial geschrieben!

Made my Day!


----------



## Ronas (27. Mai 2008)

Echt nice gemacht.


und was noch hinzugefügt werden sollte:die meisten frauen spielen heiler und wenn nicht dann zumindest manaklassen/fernkämpfer


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Mai 2008)

sehr nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

deine theorie das frauen nur männer spielen, trifft bei mir aber nicht zu. ich habe, außer einem krieger, nur weibliche chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Gamer (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *PHASE 1 (identifizieren der Beute)*
> 
> 
> b) die Kleintierkill-Methode
> ...



Nur zur Info: ich bin männlich, und finde es auch schlimm, wenn man so'n süßes Eichhörnchen tötet, nein ich bin auch net schwul, und ich find es auch n1 ich en seltenes minipet habe, Status ftw^^

Aber sehr nett geschrieben, habe mich schlappgelacht...



			
				Ronas schrieb:
			
		

> und was noch hinzugefügt werden sollte:die meisten frauen spielen heiler und wenn nicht dann zumindest manaklassen/fernkämpfer



Kann ich dir net zustimmen, da A. Ich selber nur heiler-klassen spiele(+meinem pvp rouge) und B. Alle anderen Healer die ich kenne(entweder weibliche Nachtelfinnen, welche meistens kleine Männer sind, die mich als N00b im Pvp bezeichnen, nachdem ich sie gekillt habe, obwohl ich 50% weniger life hatte) oder meine Kollegen, welche auch männlich sind... Kenne 3 weibliche Healer und 4 weibliche Krieger, unser maintank=Frau...^^


----------



## Melonix (27. Mai 2008)

Dickes.....GZ.....Echt geile sache die du da Gemacht hast...


----------



## Jenny84 (27. Mai 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> Echt nice gemacht.
> und was noch hinzugefügt werden sollte:die meisten frauen spielen heiler und wenn nicht dann zumindest manaklassen/fernkämpfer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schurkin ist meine main  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DomNick (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Einfach klasse... Nur gut das ich ne Freundin auch so kennen lernen kann, aber falls damit mal Schluß sein sollte^^.... Jetzt weiß ich auch ingame wies geht!!


----------



## Jenny84 (27. Mai 2008)

und davon ab hast du dír mal die weiblichen chars auf der hordseite angeguckt?
ausser der elfin sehn die alle zum wegrennen aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (27. Mai 2008)

rofl


----------



## Ingfra (27. Mai 2008)

Klasse :-)))

Aber du hast dir, denke ich, durch einige Bemerkungen auch Minuspunkte bei der holden Weiblichkeit eingeholt^^


----------



## ckaotik (27. Mai 2008)

Was die "allgemeinen Tipps" angeht, kann ich nur zustimmen. Klischees gibts aber trotzdem so eiiinige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man merkt, wie viele - weibliche - Personen bisher in diesem Thread geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Viele Zockerinnen bevorzugen männliche Chars um die Gefahr von Ingame-Stalking zu minimieren.


Falsch, ich spiele z.B. eher weibliche Chars. Grund? Schau dir mal nen männlichen Menschen Magier an, bitte woher - ich wiederhole, woher - soll der Kerl diese Muskelpakete haben? Und was will er damit?



> Also nimm unbedingt den ersten Helm, der andere passt überhaupt nicht und macht deinen Kopf zu dick (eine FRAU / Treffer!)


Njain, die Optik ist eine Sache für sich, aber in WoW vor Level 60 bzw. 70 die reinste Katastrophe. Einzige Rettung: Roben. Der eine oder andere - auch gerne "sie" - tragen deshalb sog. "Stadtoutfits", zu erkennen an einem niedrigen Itemlevel und halbwegs interessantem Aussehen.
Btw, Stats rule!



> Sobald Kommentare kommen wie dieser : "Mannooo, du doofer, warum hast du das kleine Reh totgemacht, das war soo süß??" wisst ihr, der Spieler ist eine Frau.


Mich persönlich nervt es einfach nur, wenn Leute immer alles killn. Dazu zählen auch Ratten in Karazhan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unnötig und aufmerksamkeits-geil, sowas ist gleich unten durch ^^



> Wenn jemand antwortet fragt ihr ihn: Für dich oder deine Freundin
> Lautet die Antwort: für mich...tata Treffer...eine Frau.


Es gibt viele - männliche! - Spieler, die gerne Haustiere sammeln. Dieses Indiz ist von allen genannten am wenigsten aussagekräftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paincrusher (27. Mai 2008)

made my day

super geschrieben, sehr amüsant.
5 daumen hoch für den Autor^^


----------



## Semele (27. Mai 2008)

*lach* Made my day!

Ich als Frau kann vielem von dem geschriebenen unterschreiben. zwar bin ich nicht bei allem so, aber habe ich in den 2 jahren genug frauen kennengelernt in wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber sehr sehr geil zu lesen *verneigt sich huldvoll*


----------



## Gumml (27. Mai 2008)

Es liegt so scheiß viel wahrheit in dem post ^_^


----------



## TTime (27. Mai 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Erstmal Direly für den Fullquote einen Klaps geb.
> 
> Ansonsten - amüsant wie man es von Dir gewohnt ist Ohrensammler.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne da wen der sich darüber bestimmt köstlich amüsieren wird Dalmus.
*Notieren, Ela diesen Post zeigen*

So long.

TTime

PS an Ohrensammler: Sehr interessante Punkte. Werd ich bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren^^


----------



## Miracolos (27. Mai 2008)

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (27. Mai 2008)

10/10

Auch wenn ich die TS Methode vorziehe. (wobei das dann ja noch teilweise kiddies vor dem stimmbruch sein könnten)

Auch einfach nur beim quatschen in der gruppe kann man oft schon die weiblichen von den anderen spielern unterscheiden.


----------



## Chregi (27. Mai 2008)

LOL sag nur rofl xD mfg


----------



## Ayaril (27. Mai 2008)

ganz ehrlich, ich erkannte mich beim lesen in dem weiblichen klischee wieder. ich mache sehr ungern quests, wo niedliche tiere zu töten sind und noch ungerner welche wo man spinnen töten muss. *ekel* 
man kann mich mit tieren locken und was kritk angeht im bezug auf die lösung von quests, dann bin ich auch hin und wieder stinkig. xD 
und auch der punkt mit den inis, den hab ich schon hinter mir. ^^ ich geh in inis, erzähl hinterher stolz, wo ich war und war sauer, als mein schatz mal ohne mich wo war. ja, ich erfülle dann wohl echt die klischees. +_+
aber sehr sehr geil geschrieben und gute analyse. xD


----------



## mazze3333 (27. Mai 2008)

sehr geil..gleich ma ausprobier


----------



## Tuk (27. Mai 2008)

- ja dein helm ist wunderschön, aber ohne sieht du einfach noch besser aus *zwinker*

würde ich noch reinnehmen, auch wenn ich nun AoC spiele und mein T6 Char verkaufe ^^


----------



## Sano (27. Mai 2008)

crescent schrieb:


> im endeffekt kein guide, sondern nur eine klischeensammlung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aaaber eine gute!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seeehr schön geschrieben.
mach weiter so.

mfg


----------



## Sano (27. Mai 2008)

crescent schrieb:


> im endeffekt kein guide, sondern nur eine klischeensammlung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aaaber eine gute!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seeehr schön geschrieben.
mach weiter so.

mfg




sry 4 doppelpost - bitte löschen


----------



## Fahlel (27. Mai 2008)

Steckt viel wahres drinn...

Ohrensammler 12 points!


----------



## Amotheria (27. Mai 2008)

och ne

jetzt hab ich bestimmt noch mehr Pupertierende Kerle an der backe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biboxi (27. Mai 2008)

11/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Ich finds auch klasse, musste richtig schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Und das klappt teilweise sogar, hab da so schon ehrfahrung gemacht.

Als ich neulich mit meinem kleinen Feendrachen, den ich mir mühevoll erarbeitet habe, durch Kara gelaufen bin, hat mich unsere Priesterin angeschrieben, wo ich den her habe. Und da ich sie aus dem TS schon kenne, fand ich es lustig, dass sie mich anschreibt, dass das teil ja so süß sei etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (27. Mai 2008)

Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (27. Mai 2008)

Mal schauen ob das ganze auch auf mich zutrifft...

Mode : Eigentlich achte ich ja nur auf die Stats, aber wenn jemand fragt obs passt dann helf ich gern.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei jede Person die farben halbwegs unterscheiden kann, das genauso drauf hat. Da muss nicht unbedingt eine Frau hinter den jeweiligen Char sitzen...

Kleimtierkillmethode : Jede richtige Zockerin geht das am Popöchen vorbei, ob Spieler X das Tierchen Y grade gekillt hat. Außer natürlich es ist eine neue Spielerin.

Pet : Es gibt nicht nur Frauen die stylische Pets mögen. Ich persönlich interessiere mich nicht dafür, denn diese Tierchen sind 1. Viel zu teuer und 2. zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Wobei ich auf meinen kleinen Baby-Hyppogryph vom WoW Kartenspiel sehr stolz bin, denn ich bin die einzige von meinen Server die den besitzt. 

Die Flirtsprüche sind ja ganz nett, aber ich gehe nie darauf ein da ich nicht drauf stehe mich in einem Spiel anmachen zu lassen, auch wenn deine Vorschläge viel kreativer sind als : Lol du bisn Mädel? ICQ Nummer und Foto plsssss!!!111 (schon oft genug gehört) Ich will das Spiel spielen und mich nicht umgatten lassen. Ich kenne viele andere Spielerinnen die das genauso finden!

Zum DMG-Meter : Ja ich hasse es, aber ich heule nicht gleich rum wenn ich nicht Erste bin. Wenn ich im Raid auf dem letzten Platz bin dann bin ich damit zufrieden solange mich darauf keiner anspricht. Notfalls wird einfach mal ne andere Taktik angewand oder ein bisschen besseres Equip angeschafft.

Q-Items : Ist mir egal wers macht. Wenn man zu 2t in einer Gruppe ist dann dauerts genauso lang wenn ich zuerst alles zusammen habe oder mein Kollege.

Instanz : Nein heißt Nein, punkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besseres Equip : Na und?! WoW ist ein Teamspiel, da freu ich mich wenn mein Kollege gutes Gear hat. Eifersüchtig sein bringt nichts, wenn dann muss halt etwas getan werden für das eigene Equip. Wie kommt man auf so einen Quatsch?

Verbesserungsvorschläge : Auch völliger Unsinn! Nur weil ich andere Geschlechtsteile besitze bin ich unverbesserbar? Frauen sind auch nur Menschen und wenn die etwas falsch machen dann nur raus mit der sprache... Wobei flamen halt kein Spieler mag!

Aussehen eines Items : Was zum Geier. Jede richtige Zockerin zieht das an was einem mehr bringt. Hier gild auch -> nur Neuzugänge tun dies

Keine Q mit niedlichen Tieren : Auch völliger Quatsch!

Alles in allem : Toll das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, aber das meiste trifft einfach nicht zu. Vielleicht auf Mädels die noch nicht solange Spielen aber es gibt auch viele die sich auskennen und die auf sowas einfach nicht mehr achten. Ist ein Spiel, punkt. Ich persönlich will in einem Spiel nicht flirten sondern Spaß haben.

Wenn ihr ein Mädel das zockt kennen lernen wollt, schaut auf entsprechende Seiten wie mybuffed, playvanilla, Allvatar etc. pp.

Und wenn ihr einer Dame in WoW gefallen wollt, liebes andere Geschlecht, dann seit höflich aber behandelt euer Mädchen zugleich wie jeden anderen Spieler.

WIR WOLLEN KEINE EXTRAWURST! -.-


----------



## DamokIes (27. Mai 2008)

/y Schatz? Hast du meinen Labello gesehen?
So eine dumm verquirlte Büffelkacke.
Jetzt bin ich doch tatsächlich eine Frau! *stampft mit dem Fuß auf*
Menno!
/y Schatz? Kann ich mal deinen Nagellack haben? Ich hab ne Laufmasche...
Ich spiele einen stylish gekleideten, durchaus gutaussehenden Draenai Schamanenmann,
der sich über ungerechtfertigte Faunamorde aufregt und darüber hinaus, führe ich ständig
ein überaus niedliches Pet mit mir herum (Erdnuss).Dutzi dutzi dutzi...   Verdammt!
/y Schatz? Hast du wieder mal meine Nagelpolierpfeile benutzt?
Aber ein wirklich schöner Beitrag von Dir. Ab jetzt werd ich keine Styletips im Ö-Chat mehr abgeben.
Ich will schließlich nicht auf irgendwelchen Friendlists von hormonüberladenen Neanderteens landen.
/y Schatz? Leih mir mal kurz deine Wimpernzange!




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ... er heißt Damokles und ist der Meister *Verneig*



Ach nicht doch! Da werd ich ja jetzt ganz rot! Der meinte bestimmt jemand ganz anderen...
Aber schön zu wissen, das wenigstens DU noch an mich denkst! *zwinker*


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 helme kann man auch ausblenden, schultern müssena ber style ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein ich bin keine frau...^^
ne, aber man achtet schon auf den style, man will ja net, das seine nachtelfin zu leicht bekleidet ist für die anderen, der anblick gehört nur mir xD


----------



## Ishvara (27. Mai 2008)

Toll geschrieben.

 Musst paarmal lachen *g* 

"So intelligent wie du im chat postest musst du ne Frau sein" könnte man eventuell als Beleidigung sehn ^^


----------



## Elite Mob (27. Mai 2008)

Sehr sehr nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vorallem gefällt mir die 2. Variante  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elite Mob (27. Mai 2008)

Sehr sehr nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vorallem gefällt mir die 2. Variante  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elite Mob (27. Mai 2008)

Sehr sehr nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vorallem gefällt mir die 2. Variante  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elite Mob (27. Mai 2008)

omfg sorry für die mehrfachposts i-net hat gehangen ;(


----------



## airace (27. Mai 2008)

hehe kenne das meiste aus eigener erfahrung unsere Gildenmeister waren ein Paar...-_-* unser Wappenrock war PINK mit einem weisen Hasen drauf.....


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ach nicht doch! Da werd ich ja jetzt ganz rot! Der meinte bestimmt jemand ganz anderen...
> Aber schön zu wissen, das wenigstens DU noch an mich denkst! *zwinker*


meinen post uebersehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (27. Mai 2008)

Wieder ein typischer Ohrensammlerthread und genauso typisch genial.


----------



## Ragerunner (27. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Kleimtierkillmethode : Jede richtige Zockerin geht das am Popöchen vorbei, ob Spieler X das Tierchen Y grade gekillt hat. Außer natürlich es ist eine neue Spielerin.
> 
> Pet : Es gibt nicht nur Frauen die stylische Pets mögen. Ich persönlich interessiere mich nicht dafür, denn diese Tierchen sind 1. Viel zu teuer und 2. zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Wobei ich auf meinen kleinen Baby-Hyppogryph vom WoW Kartenspiel sehr stolz bin, denn ich bin die einzige von meinen Server die den besitzt.
> 
> Aussehen eines Items : Was zum Geier. Jede richtige Zockerin zieht das an was einem mehr bringt. Hier gild auch -> nur Neuzugänge tun dies



Da siehts man wieder. WoW macht kalt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stricker810 (27. Mai 2008)

mall wieder sehr geil von dir geschrieben freue mich chon azf dein nächsten thread


----------



## Fleischermeister (27. Mai 2008)

Thx for this Treath, Geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber davon abgesehen, die Tipps lassen sich auch in RL anwenden, wenn auch in leicht abgeänderter Form. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (27. Mai 2008)

Herrlich


----------



## the Huntress (27. Mai 2008)

Was ist daran herrlich? 99% davon stimmt nicht und basiert auf Vorurteilen.


----------



## Kraljin (27. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler erinnert mich sehr an Orccon, gut wer den nicht versteht spielt nicht auf destromath, schaut einfach mal ins Destromath Realmforum, da wird euch Der Name Orccon nicht selten begegnen.

N1 einfach zum davon werfen, dein "Imbalin" Vortrag war ja schon genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faolin1 (27. Mai 2008)

Das ist ja wohl einfach genial ^^ sehr geil gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 volle punktzahl ^^


----------



## Shenobe (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz ziehen würde.....
Weiß nit ob ich vlt. unterm Tisch läg wenn einer mich anbaggern wollen würde.

Aber zu der Helmfrage muss ich sagen das ich ohne Helm immer bevorzugen würde. Immerhin hab ich mir den Char mit Gesicht erstellt =)

Ansonsten echt schön zu lesen.


----------



## DamokIes (27. Mai 2008)

Shenobe schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz ziehen würde.....
> Weiß nit ob ich vlt. unterm Tisch läg wenn einer mich anbaggern wollen würde.
> 
> Aber zu der Helmfrage muss ich sagen das ich ohne Helm immer bevorzugen würde. Immerhin hab ich mir den Char mit Gesicht erstellt =)
> ...



Da haste Recht! 
Wenn ich mir ne Mortadella mit Gesicht hole, kommt da auch kein Helm drauf!


----------



## Nicnak (27. Mai 2008)

Super geschrieben ^_^

Sehr aufschlussreich.
Hab mich schon gewundert dass Schamaninen auf: "Hey Baby, willst du mal mein Reitwolf spielen?" selten reagieren.


----------



## Nebilein (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo^^

Also das is mal toll... jetz weiss ich immerhin warum ich Pets bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Fein Fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Weiter so Jungs *lohl*


----------



## EnemyOfGod (27. Mai 2008)

War lustig, wie immer.^^


----------



## Shadlyin (27. Mai 2008)

> ungeeignete Anmachsprüche sind:
> [...]
> - Morgen werd ich dreizehn. Wie alt bist du?


Ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glemmi (28. Mai 2008)

Klasse, sehr schön geschrieben und gebe dir da auch recht.. das Geschlecht im Spiel hat nix mit den aus dem RL zutun...

viel spass euch noch...

P.S.: bin auch Solo und wer weiß was sich mal ergibt über WoW


----------



## mayaku (28. Mai 2008)

11/10

...und irgendwie trifft viel auf mich zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meckere auch immer, wenn einer die Hasen killt...achte auf Style, aber nichts macht N11 oder Menschen fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele aber nur weibliche Chats und kenne keine Frau...ach doch...eine hat einen Palazwegenmann als Twink xD


*vote for sticky*


----------



## Vanevil (28. Mai 2008)

Wirklich schön gemacht !  10/10

Ohrensammler und DamokIes sind eine wahre Bereicherung für das Forum !!


----------



## gann1 (28. Mai 2008)

Oder man macht sich ein Makro mit folgendem Inhalt:

/2 Suche Onlinefrau, gerne auch 70!!! /w me für Infos.


----------



## RockMortin (28. Mai 2008)

gann1 schrieb:


> Oder man macht sich ein Makro mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> /2 Suche Onlinefrau, gerne auch 70!!! /w me für Infos.






Der is auch Cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyress (28. Mai 2008)

Also irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade etwas diskriminiert von dem Text.
Es geht nicht dadrum, ob der Text gut geschrieben ist, lustig oder sonst etwas, jedoch fühle ich mich mit den Frauen die so sind in eine Schublade gesteckt!

Ich habe KEINE Petsammlung! Meine Pets sind alle irgendwo nebenbei gedroppt oder ich hab sie als Questbelohnung bekommen. Es sind ganze 3 oder 4... Aber ich kenne auch viele Männer die mehr von den kleinen Viechern haben als ich!
Scheiß auf Style! Stats > all! Meinen alter Trollhunter (natürlich weiblich, ich spiele als Frau KEINE männlichen Chars) hab ich das hässlichste Gesicht verpasst, das ich finden konnte, und als ich den T1 Helm bekommen habe (Ja, der war damals noch gut! Und mehr als T2 gabs damals auch nicht) habe ich den eingeblendet gelassen, weil ich stolz war das Teil zu haben. Und bei Gott, der ist Pottenhässlich! Aber rein aus Prinzip blieb der eingeblendet!

Das Equip von meinem Shamy sieht atm auch nicht schön aus, wenn man nur aufs Aussehen guckt, aber die Stats stimmen und das ist das wirklich wichtige in diesem Spiel.

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich persönlich auch noch keiner Frau begegnet, bei der es so ist, wie Ohrensammler geschrieben hat. Die meisten "Zockerweibchen" sind da doch etwas anders.

Nein, ich mache keinen Hehl dadraus weiblich zu sein, aber wer mich blöd anmacht bekommt im Normalfall auch einen entsprechenden Spruch zurück.

Und:
Tut mir leid Ohresammler =) Du kannst nichts dafür, dass ich mich bei solchen Sachen als Frau leicht mal angegriffen fühle. Aber wir werden leider viel zu oft diskriminiert, runter gemacht und in einen Topf geworfen, dass wir alle nicht spielen könnten etc. das manche (ich) bei solchen Scherzthreads, wo es wieder zu Verallgemeinerungen kommt etwas überreagiere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir selber ist es zwar nie passiert, aber eine aus meiner Gilde wurde mal aus einer grp gekickt nachdem sie erwähnt hatte, dass sie weiblich ist. Spielerische Qualitäten zählen da teilweise überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Swold (28. Mai 2008)

7.5/10 - Inhalt gut, etwas knapp.


----------



## Aronja (28. Mai 2008)

crescent schrieb:


> im endeffekt kein guide, sondern nur eine klischeensammlung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das sollte auch kein Guide sein das ist ein text zum schunzeln.


----------



## glurack (28. Mai 2008)

Der Hammer wie immer. weiter so!!!!


----------



## Icewind (28. Mai 2008)

*gg* einfach genial das gibt den Lacher des Tages


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Was ist daran herrlich? 99% davon stimmt nicht und basiert auf Vorurteilen.





Cyress schrieb:


> Also irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade etwas diskriminiert von dem Text.
> [...]
> Tut mir leid Ohresammler =) Du kannst nichts dafür, dass ich mich bei solchen Sachen als Frau leicht mal angegriffen fühle. Aber wir werden leider viel zu oft diskriminiert, runter gemacht und in einen Topf geworfen, dass wir alle nicht spielen könnten etc. das manche (ich) bei solchen Scherzthreads, wo es wieder zu Verallgemeinerungen kommt etwas überreagiere. [...]



Dazu würde ich gerne was sagen.

Verallgemeinerungen und Übertreibungen sind ein gern verwendetes Mittel der Satire. Dabei geht natürlich viel Realitätsgehalt flöten. Aber sowas ist ja auch keine Dokumentation auf BBC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und klar ist, wenn man per Verallgemeinerung und Klischees seine Späßchen über jemand macht, dass da so ein Diskiminierunggedannke aufkommen kann.

Zu meiner Verteidigung (wo ist meiN Anwalt *such*)
Grade das Voruteil, Frauen können nicht zocken, habe ich ganz absichtlich in meinem Test völlig ausgelassen. Warum? Abgesehen von den Anmachsprüchen habe ich alles Geschriebene (über die Jahre und bei verschiedenen Damen) so in etwa erlebt. Aber eine Frau die nicht zocken konnte ist mir noch nicht begegnet.
Zudem spiele ich derzeit in einer Hero-Innie Stammgruppe mit zwei Frauen und die sind ebenfalls sehr gute Spielerinnen!

Und nebenbei, vielen Post hier entnehme ich, dass sich doch einige Mitstreiterinnen ein bisschen wiedererkannt haben. Gaaanz so abwegig sind meine Verallgemeinerungen dann wohl doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und sollte sich dennoch jemand von meinem sehr lieb gemeinten Artikel ernsthaft diskrimniert fühlen, dann ein ganz ernst gemeintes Sorry!! No harm ment!



Astrid-okt schrieb:


> hey Date Doktor.... du hast echt nichts besseres zu tun oder?
> geh doch mal raus! ist gutes wetter! Und Frauen sind dort bestimmt auch!



Da gehe ich von aus, aber das hat mich nicht zu interessieren, ich hab schon eine ganz Tolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (28. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da ich meist nur Mittwochs im Forum hier rumlese freue ich mich immer wieder auf solche Sachen.
Deswegen, weiter so, gefällt mir richtig gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße...


----------



## sk4t (28. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank Ohrensammler für deinen genialen Leitfaden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG sk4t


----------



## nalcarya (28. Mai 2008)

Ich find's gut dass keiner der Punkte auf mich zutrifft... außer vielleicht der dass ich's nicht mag nicht erster oder wenigstens Top 3 im Damagemeter zu sein *hust


----------



## glurack (28. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben...ist halt wie im wahren leben..Naja ich hab schon damals festgestellt Weibchen in WoW haben einfach nen Tittenbonus..egal was sie machen es wird so gut wie nie einer was sagen!!!


----------



## Deathtroll (28. Mai 2008)

xD mich hauts gleich vom stuhl x)

naja phase 2 kommt mir bekannt vor, aber nur bei den ungeeigneten Anmachsprüchen (",)


----------



## Suske (28. Mai 2008)

Wirklich genial =)

Ich muss aber sagen, das euch auch Kerle begegnen, die sich wie Frauen verhalten, oder es versuchen (Dazu gehöre ich)!

Nun, wie soll ich das erklären, ich bin im Rl nen Kerl, spiele aber fast nur weibliche Charaktere, zudem versuche ich, auch wirklich weiblich rüber zukommen. Soll heißen, ich achte sehr auf Style und lasse meist meine weibliche Seite sprechen, gibt einem einfach ein anderes Spiel gefühl wie ich finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, glaubt nicht immer gleich das der Charakter, weil er sich weiblich verhält, auch gleich weiblich ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## nalcarya (28. Mai 2008)

glurack schrieb:


> egal was sie machen es wird so gut wie nie einer was sagen!!!


Schön wär's...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (28. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ein Post nen Sticky verdient hat dann dieser. Du bist der erste der auf die Newsmeldung von wow-szene.de 



> Weniger Sex durch Onlinerollenspiele?
> Bauer am 25.05.2008 16:08



eigentlch fast umgehend einen Vollständigen Ratgeber herausgegeben hat wie man dem entgegenwirken kann.

Wie fast immer 10/10 Herr Ohrensammler


----------



## dobro (28. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (...)
> *PHASE 2 (der Zugriff)*
> (...)
> ungeeignete Anmachsprüche sind:
> ...



XD zu geil

Echt witzig geschrieben und an den zitierten stellen musst ich einfach lachen =)

10/10 für den genialen Thread.


----------



## Riane (28. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Wirklich genial =)
> 
> Ich muss aber sagen, das euch auch Kerle begegnen, die sich wie Frauen verhalten, oder es versuchen (Dazu gehöre ich)!
> 
> ...


Was soll denn der scheiss.. 
Steh zu deiner Männlichkeit! Oder stehst du vllt. auf Männer? oO


----------



## Barr (28. Mai 2008)

Jetzt hab ich Bauchweh von Lachen......

Und man merkt mal wieder es ist Mittwoch und die Leute schreiben im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenflug (28. Mai 2008)

Barr schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Bauchweh von Lachen......
> 
> Und man merkt mal wieder es ist Mittwoch und die Leute schreiben im Forum
> 
> ...





Ich kann mich dir nur anschliessen


----------



## Suske (28. Mai 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Was soll denn der scheiss..
> Steh zu deiner Männlichkeit! Oder stehst du vllt. auf Männer? oO






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was hat das denn damit zu tun, wieso muss ich auf Männer stehen wenn ich in einem Mmo mal meine weibliche Seite rauslasse...?

Zudem scheint mir, das du meinen Post nicht wirklich verstanden hast, ich habe nämlich gesagt, das es einem ein anderes Spielgefühl gibt, als wenn ich so bin wie ich immer bin. Lern lieber mal deine Fantasie zu nutzen...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Xantyra (29. Mai 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> wie wär's denn mit:
> -nimm den ersten helm, der hat bessere stats, aber blende ihn dann aus. er sieht schrecklich aus...



Also lieber Ohrensammler... wieder einmalig Dein Post...
Bin ne Frau und könnt mich wegschmeißen vor lauter lachen...

Wobei ich anmerke: hab schon solche Damen getroffen aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (29. Mai 2008)

pupertierende männererfahrungen.. keines von dem ist auch nur ansatzweise zu empfehlen..


----------



## SrpskiMacak (29. Mai 2008)

einfach zu geil :-)


----------



## Heydu (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erst mals danke für die Zeit und Mühe, die du dir genommen und gegeben hast^^
aber weisst du, ICH hab meine eigene Methoden, eine Lady/Dame anzusprechen und allein durch ihre Wortwahl weiss ich, dass es sich um eine Lady handelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber noch mals, vielen dank^^ das ich spreche nicht nur für mich, sondern für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem kann ich höchstens flirten, weil die meisten Ladys eh nur in DE sind, von dem her nützt es mir nicht viel (auch so)^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG
Dark


----------



## Kawock (29. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Wenn Frauen ein Super Item, welches ihre Stats deutlich verbessert nicht anziehen, weil es z.B. ihre Handgelenke dick macht, sagt nix, beisst heimlich in die Tischkante aber schweigt. Jegliche Diskussion zu diesem Thema treibt euch direkt in den Wahnsinn und/oder die Einsamkeit.



Ich brauch mir zwar keine Freundin im Spiel suchen, aber meine Freundin ist genauso. Also nichts Vorurteile...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am Anfang hat sie nen NachtelfenDruiden gespielt... als sie irgendwann ne Blutelfe angefangen hat, konnte sie nicht die Nachtelfen auf der Kleinen Insel umnieten, das musste ich machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (29. Mai 2008)

LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zock mit meiner Freundin, und genauso ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Wehe ich schau ne Truhe oder ein Questitem auch nur an!
"ICH WILL ICH WILL ICH WILL!!!"
;o)) Lach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wohnen zusammen, daher krieg ich wenn ich mal die Truhe vor ihr erwische direkt eine gezogen wenn *hehehe

Geht Frauen einen Heiler!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> pupertierende männererfahrungen.. keines von dem ist auch nur ansatzweise zu empfehlen..




Daaanke! du schenkst mir meine Jugend zurück!!
(vorsichtshalber schon mal Clerasil einkaufen gehn)


----------



## Lantana28 (29. Mai 2008)

Genial solltest dich bei Barlow bewerben vlt machst du schon den nächsten blog xD


mfg


----------



## Ruven (29. Mai 2008)

Aber mal echt Hammer stark...
Und die ein oder andere Wahrheit steckt da doch mit drin...
Also bei uns schallt in TDM immer durch TS:
"HEEEEEEYYY... lass ma jetzt die süßen eichhörnchen in ruhe... Och menno ihr seit schweine"


----------



## Loretta (29. Mai 2008)

<3 Ohrensammler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach toll, made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Daaanke! du schenkst mir meine Jugend zurück!!
> (vorsichtshalber schon mal Clerasil einkaufen gehn)


Und, wirkts noch immer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokoholic (29. Mai 2008)

Nicht jeder der viel WoW spielt muss nicht gleich kaum chance in der Liebe haben. Es kommt drauf an was man mit seiner restliche Zeit anfängt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2008)

Schokoholic schrieb:


> Nicht jeder der viel WoW spielt muss nicht gleich kaum chance in der Liebe haben. Es kommt drauf an was man mit seiner restliche Zeit anfängt.




welche restliche Zeit ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Amadeus (29. Mai 2008)

@Frauen und süße Kleintiere:

Bin verheiratet und wir haben ein 4jährige Tochter.
Es begab sich folgendes:

Unsere Tochter hat mich gelegentlich beim wow-spielen beobachtet.
Nun sagte sie, dass sie auch mal spielen will.
Da loggte ich auf einen server, bei dem ich noch keinen char hatte und ließ sie einen char basteln, der ihr gefiel.
Heraus kam eine Blutelfen Magierin. ("Die hat das schönste Kleid.")
Dann lief sie im Startgebiet herum und klickte die Katzen dort an.
Den Feuerzauber konnte sie auch anklicken.
Und so schoss unsere Tochter voll Begeisterung eine Katze nach der andernen ab.
Ich glaube, sie wurde sogar lvl 2 dadurch.

Nun kam meine Frau und sah, was unsere Tochter da macht.

Sie war enttäuscht von unserer Tochter, dass sie Katzen killt.
Sie ist jetzt böse auf mich, dass ich das zugelassen habe.

Unsere Tochter darf nicht mehr wow spielen.
Und ich darf jetzt den Müll raustragen.


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (29. Mai 2008)

Selber schuld *g*
meine Töchter ( 9 und 7 ) haben auch beide n Char - wobei die große Kleider hasst und nie n Char wegen der Kleidung nehmen würde.

die "Kleine" tötet auch gerne die Katzen, aber nur die großen Bachkatzen, nicht HAsen oder sowas.


btw - ich finde, man erkennt auch oft an den Bewegungen eines Chars, ob der Spieler n Mann is,
meine eiert immer rum...


----------



## Shaniya (29. Mai 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Erm, ich hab grad erst gedacht DU wärst MEIN Freund!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (29. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben!


----------



## Iaido (29. Mai 2008)

richtig richtig geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


... und wie viele mädels wieder den ganzen witz zur nichte machen... nc dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man muss nicht immer alles kommentieren und ausdiskutieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (29. Mai 2008)

xD da hast du ma einfach recht aber iwie ich spiel generell nur tauren und da is halt weiblich nicht so gut aber so n männlicher blutelf is schon besonderer schwuchtel oder papst wenn er auf holy geskillt is^^ generell weiliche shadows...ich mag böse mädchen^^


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (29. Mai 2008)

ich hab auch sehr gelacht -
vor allem darüber, das man annimmt, hinter einem weiblichen Char steckt ne Frau....


Weiß noch RPG - als ich das erste mal n Mann geplayt hab,
da konnte ich mich vor den Weibern garnicht mehr retten
und die waren so geschockt, das dahinter ne Frau steckt...



> a) Die Mode-Methode
> Ihr postet z.b. eure Brust im Chanel und anschließend 2 Helme. Nun stellt ihr folgende Frage: "Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welcher Helm farblich besser zur Brustrüstung passt?"
> 
> Ihr werdet 3 Arten von Antworten bekommen:
> ...



kommt schwer auf die Frau an -
*fg*
meine Antwort wäre auch eindeutig die mit den Stats gewesen,
weil die wichtig sind, 
egal wie *dung* das an dem Char aussieht!

und in meinen Augen wären die, die mit 3 antworten eher Tussen als Frauen *mfg*
weil, es kommt, wie wir alle wissen NICHT nur auf das Äußerliche an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (29. Mai 2008)

Echt geil geschrieben kenn auch Weibliche in WoW und die meisten meinen wirklich ohh das arme Tier ^^ obwohl mein Freund und ich die Immer Killen und mein Freund auf die Wucherwurzeln macht damit man die noch leiden sieht übrigends im Rl würden wir das nie ein Tier antun aber im spiel sind es ja nur Pixel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artemis80 (29. Mai 2008)

Macht es doch wie wir hier zu Haus! Mir ist ein Orc in die Falle gegangen! Hihi, ne mal im Ernst mein Schatz (Orc, Krieger, Lvl. 70) und ich (Blutelf, Jäger, Lvl. 70) spielen einfach schön gemeinsam!


----------



## Cazor (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler, du hast es mal wieder getroffen. 
Ich spiel seit anderthalb Jahren mit einer Frau täglich zusammen und das hier:


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Wenn Frauen ein Super Item, welches ihre Stats deutlich verbessert nicht anziehen, weil es z.B. ihre Handgelenke dick macht, sagt nix, beisst heimlich in die Tischkante aber schweigt. Jegliche Diskussion zu diesem Thema treibt euch direkt in den Wahnsinn und/oder die Einsamkeit.


kann ich nur bestätigen. Oder welcher Mage auf 70 farmt mit Magiestoffhose?


----------



## Dreidan (20. Juni 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Erm, ich hab grad erst gedacht DU wärst MEIN Freund!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau wie meine Freundin. Sie will auch immer alles zuerst. Bedingt durch ihren Ingame Beruf Verzauberer muss ich sie dabei noch fördern und ihr alle nicht benötigten Sachen zum Entzaubern überlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Suche Freundin fürs Leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shabuki (20. Juni 2008)

da hat jemand zu viel langeweile.... komm ma klar junge...... wow ist nurn spiel und hat mit echtem leben nix zu tun. mir ist wurst ob der da neben mir in echt ne frau oder nen kerl ist ......... (ps; bin weiblich) echt............


----------



## ThomasG (20. Juni 2008)

Shabuki schrieb:


> da hat jemand zu viel langeweile.... komm ma klar junge...... wow ist nurn spiel und hat mit echtem leben nix zu tun. mir ist wurst ob der da neben mir in echt ne frau oder nen kerl ist ......... (ps; bin weiblich) echt............




Komm ma klar Mädel, Schlag im Duden mal das Wort "Ironie" nach und komm danach wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mompster (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler, ich will ein Kind von Dir !


----------



## Mompster (20. Juni 2008)

Iaido schrieb:


> man muss nicht immer alles kommentieren und ausdiskutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Frauen MÜSSEN, glaub es mir. 

Ich hatte unzählige Frauen, tausende, ach, was rede ich, HUNDERTE...

ALLE, wirklich ALLE haben eines gemeinsam:

"Bla bla bla bla bla bla bla Schuhe kaufen gehen bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla hörst Du mir überhaupt zu bla bla bla bla bla bla ich brauche eine Handtasche bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bin ich zu fett bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla  liebst Du mich noch bla bla bla bla bla bla "


----------



## D4rk-x (20. Juni 2008)

THX für die Schmunzler am Morgen Ohrensammler  =)


----------



## Kaaper (20. Juni 2008)

Mompster schrieb:


> Frauen MÜSSEN, glaub es mir.
> 
> Ich hatte unzählige Frauen, tausende, ach, was rede ich, HUNDERTE...
> 
> ...



dann hast du aber hunderte falsche kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Jester (20. Juni 2008)

Mompster schrieb:


> Ich hatte unzählige Frauen, tausende, ach, was rede ich, HUNDERTE...
> 
> ALLE, wirklich ALLE haben eines gemeinsam:
> 
> "Bla bla bla bla bla bla bla Schuhe kaufen gehen bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla hörst Du mir überhaupt zu bla bla bla bla bla bla ich brauche eine Handtasche bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bin ich zu fett bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla  liebst Du mich noch bla bla bla bla bla bla "



Made my Day und absolutly /signed 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mompster (20. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> dann hast du aber hunderte falsche kennengelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und eine richtige... Meine Frau


----------



## Borberat (20. Juni 2008)

Lol^^ du scheinst deine Erfahrungen mehr aus Comedy Shows von Mario Barth zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoarg (20. Juni 2008)

Mompster.. ich kann dir nur zustimmen .. vor allem das bla bla bla hör ich auch immer! Und er Text is wirklich sehr geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. den besten Feral den ich kenne, der is n Mädel.. absolute Lieblingskatze!

Und es macht n höllenspass mit 4 Mädels in ne inze zu rennen .. Und da is es mir wurscht ob man whiped oder nich, der Spass is meist grösser als mit 4 Typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und darum gehts ja bei nem Spiel!


So long and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2008)

Zoarg schrieb:


> Mompster.. ich kann dir nur zustimmen .. vor allem das bla bla bla hör ich auch immer! Und er Text is wirklich sehr geil geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist keine Frage vom Spass. Sondern eine Frage vom Tittenbonus!


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Das ist keine Frage vom Spass. Sondern eine Frage vom Tittenbonus!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (20. Juni 2008)

Find ich echt gut^^

Wobei ich Ts bevorzuge und in einer Ruhigen Minute wenn keiner da ist einb bischen mit ihr Quatsche, Icq nummern austauschen und so weiter...


----------



## Ymenia (22. Juni 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ich bepiesel mich gleich vor Lachen!!
@TE Das ist so einfach zu verstehen, dass selbst der 12-jährige Austauschschüler aus Nordkambodscha kein Problem damit haben sollte und noch dazu so genial, dass ich mir tatsächlich Sorgen um meine Gesichtsmuskulatur machen muss, da ich das Schmunzeln einfach nicht mehr aus dem wegkriege. Dein Thread würde zumindest die komischen Fragen in letzter Zeit erklären.

Was mich allerdings noch mehr interessieren würde... hast du denn so die Dame deiner Träume bereits gefunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin zwar weiblich aber ich bezweifle, dass auch nur die Hälfte aller Damen in WoW darauf anspringen würden. Du solltest vielleicht auch einen Fred aufmachen, wo es um das "Angeln" von den Spielerinnen geht, die NICHT den Klischees (die du ja nicht wolltest ^^) entsprechen.


----------



## Alaxabias (22. Juni 2008)

Wie man eine Frau kennen lernt?
Definitiv nur über TS xD
Dann noch nen Schuss Humor, paar Liebeleien, Nett, Freundlich und gegebenfalls (um das ganze noch abzurunden)
Gut aussehen (jaja,soll angeblich für Frauen nicht Wichtig sein xD)...hat man dann noch ein dickes Bankkonto, na dann viel Spass auf der Hochzeit xDDDDD


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (22. Juni 2008)

^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

hehe


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2008)

Illùriel schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings noch mehr interessieren würde... hast du denn so die Dame deiner Träume bereits gefunden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1) Ja aber nicht so, sondern schon eine gute Zeit bevor es WOW gab

2) Öhmm ehrlich gesagt war die Intention mehr die, ein paar Kilschees zu verbraten, als einen echten Anbaggerguide zu erstellen, aber pssssstttt  *umguck*


----------



## grimmjow (23. Juni 2008)

Ganz lustig geschrieben. Kenn viele Frauen, die WoW spielen und meine Freundin tut's auch.
Aber bei Frauen ists zumindest am Anfang so, dass die Klamotten gewissermaßen passen müssen.. <_<"
Wenn da mal ein gutes Item droppt, aber die Farbe nicht zum Umhang passt, verzichten sie (manchmal) drauf. xD
Mit lvl 60 legt sich das aber eigentlich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

also rehe killen gehen und sie dann anschreiben mit :
ey bist du ne frau? ich mache 10k dmg auf einen kleinen hasen und bin immer erster im penis meter wie wärs mit uns?

*g* (achtung ironie)
Ich kenne ein paar von denen du auf den ersten text jetzt nix dacht hättest.
danach im ts so .. hmm sagma bist du ne frau ? (den teil mit oder ein kleines kiddy hab ich mal weggelassen xD)

wobei bei wow halt immer das problem mit weit weit weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da find ich in ne disco gehen besser und hilft auch gut gegen durst und ein volles portemonaise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarko (23. Juni 2008)

> Frauen MÜSSEN, glaub es mir.
> 
> Ich hatte unzählige Frauen, tausende, ach, was rede ich, HUNDERTE...
> 
> ...



blabla was denkst du blabla meine freundin soundso musst du unbedingt kennen lernen blabla bin ich fett geworden? blabla ist dein computer wichtiger als ich blabla findest du mich hübsch blabla wir müssen miteinander reden blabla ich verlasse dich du arschloch blabla ich verlasse dich diesmal wirklich blabla jetzt aber verlasse ich dich ganz bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Ganz lustig geschrieben. Kenn viele Frauen, die WoW spielen und meine Freundin tut's auch.
> Aber bei Frauen ists zumindest am Anfang so, dass die Klamotten gewissermaßen passen müssen.. <_<"
> Wenn da mal ein gutes Item droppt, aber die Farbe nicht zum Umhang passt, verzichten sie (manchmal) drauf. xD
> Mit lvl 60 legt sich das aber eigentlich..
> ...


ich hab noch nie drauf geachtet wie meine char`s aussehen nur letztends hab ich geschimpft, weil ich ne hose an hatte die aussah als hätte ich keine hose an. hab mir dann schnell ne quest gesucht wo ich ne andere hose für meine schurkin bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Ganz lustig geschrieben. Kenn viele Frauen, die WoW spielen und meine Freundin tut's auch.
> Aber bei Frauen ists zumindest am Anfang so, dass die Klamotten gewissermaßen passen müssen.. <_<"
> Wenn da mal ein gutes Item droppt, aber die Farbe nicht zum Umhang passt, verzichten sie (manchmal) drauf. xD
> Mit lvl 60 legt sich das aber eigentlich..
> ...



Oo ich hab auch immer auf equip geachtet zumindest was lvln angeht. ab dem 3ten char isses sowiso scohon zum einfschlafen und wenn der char dann noch auschaut wie ein clown (aka hdw equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hätt ich nun auch keine lust mehr 

und den helm von nethargroll würd ich nur aufsetzten wenn ich umbedingt ans hitcap muss und dann noch ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also schultern z.b. würd ich nie umtauschen bei meinem gnom (rest erkennt man ja eh nid) aber auf weg nach 80 dann so hässliche schultern anziehen . no way ...
und ne bin keine frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larantra! (23. Juni 2008)

Zu Geil, muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren.



> a) Die Mode-Methode
> Ihr postet z.b. eure Brust im Chanel und anschließend 2 Helme. Nun stellt ihr folgende Frage: "Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welcher Helm farblich besser zur Brustrüstung passt?"
> 
> Ihr werdet 3 Arten von Antworten bekommen:
> ...



Rofl.  Wie wahr...



> - Boa ich hab 70fps wieviel hast du ?



Auch zu geil, den mus ich trotzdem mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (23. Juni 2008)

Hab den hier in einem anderen Thread geufnden. Passt auch ganz gut hier rein wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin. "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala. "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ??? Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche, erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee, lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet. "Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ??? Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???" Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er. Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch. "Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein! Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an, hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich zusammen und los!" Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen, fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein, drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt: "Na, ... warst`scheissen ?"


----------



## Milivoje (23. Juni 2008)

Meine Freundin hat mal handgestoppte 3 Minuten meinen Hexer gespielt. Hab ihr gezeigt, wie man nen Schattenblitz macht. Da hat sie dann alles umgenietet, was da rumläuft und sagte allen ernstes: "Verdammte Tat, ist das langweilig. Und damit kannst Du Dich den ganzen Abend beschäftigen?". Damit war das Thema WOW bei ihr durch^^.
Im Gegenzug gehe ich dafür alle paar Monate mal zu IKEA und quengel da solange rum, bis sogar sie weg will. Anschließend sage ich dann:"Wieso wolltest du denn schon fahren, ich dachte DU würdest gern zu IKEA fahren."


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hab den hier in einem anderen Thread geufnden. Passt auch ganz gut hier rein wie ich finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Galadith (23. Juni 2008)

OMFG!!!!! WTH???

Ohrensammler, willst du mich umbringen? Jaja, du willst meine Ohren, schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Echt geil geschrieben, ich hab mich weggeschmissen.

12/10


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2008)

Was das unschuldige Tieretöten angeht, bin n Typ, aber irgendwie widerspricht das meinem Naturell. Hab mal aus Versehen (auf Allyseite) nen Alteracwidder im AV angegriffen (glaube mit nem Gebrüll) der mich dann prompt attackiert hatte. Ich musste ihn dann zwar, Gott möge es mir verzeihen, töten, aber nachdem er dann so leblos dalag sprach ich im Geiste ein kurzes Gebet und bemerkte nicht die vorbeiziehenden bösen Orcs und Untoten die daraufhin den Sturmlanzenfh eingenommen hatten. Das war der Anfang vom Ende ...


----------



## LordBowser (29. Juni 2008)

White schrieb:


> ...Und so schoss unsere Tochter voll Begeisterung eine Katze nach der andernen ab.
> Ich glaube, sie wurde sogar lvl 2 dadurch.
> 
> Nun kam meine Frau und sah, was unsere Tochter da macht.
> ...




thehehe! habs schon mehrmals gelesen und finds immer noch lüstisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (29. Juni 2008)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Da hat wer Ahnung >.<


----------



## vistafeind (6. November 2008)

lol

Danke für die männlichetaktikDURCHSCHAUhilfe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (6. November 2008)

ihr männer seit schon irgendwie abartig......^^

Im übrigens spielen wir frauen eben keine männlichen chars weil die sehen einfach scheiße aus das ist fakt davon abgesehen das man so was verblödetest wie eine männliche rasse gar nicht spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Davon abgesehen von euch typen rennt doch sowieso mindestens jeder 2te mit nem weiblichen char rum die gefahr da angemacht zu werden ist gleich 0 hatte ich noch nie und ich renn mit meiner blutelfin öfters mal mit diesen Weinachtsgewand rum weils einfach tot schick ist =)

Naja aber wie gesagt....xD ihr männer seit irgendwie merkwürdig =P villeicht mag ich euch deshalb grad so xD

Ps: Ohrensammler....wenn....jetzt lauter leute auf meinen server anfangen rumzuflirten und mich zu nerven dann mach ich dich persöhnlich dafür verantwortlich ^^


----------



## Rantja (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ....
> - Wenn Frauen darauf bestehen, auch mal ohne euch in eine Innie gehen zu dürfen, lasst sie, glaubt aber nicht dass das für euch auch gilt!
> ...




Der erste Mann der das erkannt hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab den Thread bisher noch gar nicht entdeckt gehabt, echt genial =)


----------



## marsv (6. November 2008)

wie geil is das denn? xD


----------



## Apfelbrot (6. November 2008)

made my day

gibt aber auch vernünftige 13 jährige
<-

Apfelbrot


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

ich spiel ja täglich mit meiner Freundin zusammen und sie hat ganz unterbewusste Charakterzüge einer Frau, die sie nicht unterdrücken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das meiste deines threads kann ich bestätigen:
- sie guckt tatsächlich nur nur auf stats, sondern nimmt auch mal was schlechteres wenns besser aussieht ^^
- wenn jemand kleine Hasen oder Rehe tötet ruft sie "ey" im chat ^^
- wenn jemand seinen Worgwelpen auspackt ruft sie "ach wie süüüüßß!" ^^
- wenn sie im dmg meter nicht oben steht sind die anderen doof ^^




einzig und allein im Widerspruch zu deinen (sehr unterhaltsamen) Ausführungen steht, dass sie nie nen männlichen char spielen würde ... selbst ne häßliche Orc'in hat sie (heißt deswegen auch Missugly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




Alles in allem sollte jeder hier in den genuß dieses Threads kommen, und evtl. eigene Erfahrungen posten/anfügen, also:
*>>> STICKY pls <<<*

dieser Thread ist der Mario Barth des WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *JackeJackeJackeJacke*


----------



## essey (6. November 2008)

Hehe den kannte ich noch garnicht. Ich dachte ich hätte schon alles von Ohrensammler gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir sind schon genug männliche Wesen in Gruppen/Raids aufgefallen, die diese Methode perfekt beherrschen. 

Ein Gegensatz:

Da Männer lt. Klischee eigentlich nur auf das äußere Erscheinungsbild achten, wäre es meist eine vergebene Mühe sich um eine nette Nachtelfe zu kümmern. Das ist wie mit nem Ü-Ei. Du weißt einfach nicht was du da wirklich bekommst. Außen süße Schokolade und nach der Enthüllung isses nur ein komisches Plastikteil. Wahrscheinlich noch zum selber basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Ich bin ein Mann, flirte allerdings NICHT in WoW. 1. habe ich bereits eine Freundin und 2. schreckt mich der "Ü-Ei-Effekt" zu sehr ab ^^


----------



## woici (6. November 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> gibt aber auch vernünftige 13 jährige



wo?????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. November 2008)

ach ohr muss ich dazu noch mehr sagen als  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (6. November 2008)

lol
sehr geil, auch wenn verdammt vernerdet  xD
aber denk ich solls auch sein hrhr ^^


----------



## SilverGER (6. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> ...Im übrigens spielen wir frauen eben keine männlichen chars weil die sehen einfach scheiße aus das ist fakt...



Aber männliche Charactere kriegen keine Orangenhaut an den Oberschenkeln!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Aber männliche Charactere kriegen keine Orangenhaut an den Oberschenkeln!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dafür sind die weiblichen tänze aber um einiges hübscher anzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9UJOGNRZjFo&...feature=related


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> c) Die Pet-Methode
> Ihr farmt oder kauft ein halbwegs seltenes und unbedingt niedliches Pet.
> Dieses preist ihr dann im Handelschanel zum Verkauf an.
> Wenn jemand antwortet fragt ihr ihn: Für dich oder deine Freundin
> Lautet die Antwort: für mich...tata Treffer...eine Frau.



Ich muss aus aktuellem Anlaß darauf hinweisen, dass diese Methode zur Zeit nicht verlässlich ist.
Das von Blizzard eingeführte Erfolgssystem spricht ein urmännliches Verhalten an, nämlich das des Jägers und SAMMLERS.

Dieses Verhalten läßt Männer momentan ihren natürlichen Stolz vergessen und ebenfalls auf Pet-Jag gehen um das Achievment zu erfüllen.

Mit einer kleinen Abwandlung lässt sich die Methode aber dennoch wieder verwenden.

Sagt beim anwhispern einfach: "_ach manno ich verkauf das echt ungern das ist sooo knuffig_!"
Wenn ihr ne Antwort bekommt wie: " _Scheiss egal wie knuffig das ist, ich will mein Achievment"_ dann is klar, ein Kerl
bekommt ihr aber zu hören: " _jaaaaa aber echt finde ich voll auuuch_!!! = Treffer (und ihr hab gleich so getan als währt ihr sensibel, was nix schadet)


----------



## Fonia (6. November 2008)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Aber männliche Charactere kriegen keine Orangenhaut an den Oberschenkeln!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NA UND!!! Wer sich richt zu ernähren weiß und sport macht kriegt das auch nicht bääähhh *zungerausstreck!* x)

Was ich mich aber frag.... ist der thread hier ernst gemeint vom ohrensammler oder ist das nur nen joke?...Oo ich mein....so nötig muss mans doch nicht haben....so nötig kann mans nicht haben selbst als mann



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sagt beim anwhispern einfach: "_ach manno ich verkauf das echt ungern das ist sooo knuffig_!"
> Wenn ihr ne Antwort bekommt wie: " _Scheiss egal wie knuffig das ist, ich will mein Achievment"_ dann is klar, ein Kerl
> bekommt ihr aber zu hören: " _jaaaaa aber echt finde ich voll auuuch_!!! = Treffer (und ihr hab gleich so getan als währt ihr sensibel, was nix schadet)



Oo schon mal gehört das menschen unterschiedlich sind? ja ok... ich kümmer mich um dieses dämliche ehrensystem auch nicht mein freund schon aber drotzdem xD...ja ok du hast recht...^^ irgendwie merkwürdig wenn man merkt wie das grad alles zutrifft.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> NA UND!!! Wer sich richt zu ernähren weiß und sport macht kriegt das auch nicht bääähhh *zungerausstreck!* x)
> 
> Was ich mich aber frag.... ist der thread hier ernst gemeint vom ohrensammler oder ist das nur nen joke?...Oo ich mein....so nötig muss mans doch nicht haben....so nötig kann mans nicht haben selbst als mann



Ich poste schon ein paar Tage in diesem Forum und wer mich kennt weiß das ich NIE Scherze mache. 
Alles was ich schreibe ist grundsätzlich toternst gemeint!

Meine Freundin (die ich schon länger kenne als ich WoW spiele) wird dir das gerne bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Fonia schrieb:


> Oo schon mal gehört das menschen unterschiedlich sind? ja ok... ich kümmer mich um dieses dämliche ehrensystem auch nicht mein freund schon aber drotzdem xD...ja ok du hast recht...^^ irgendwie merkwürdig wenn man merkt wie das grad alles zutrifft.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. November 2008)

Jo, super Arbeit Ohrensammler! Echt sauber geschrieben und so... das verlockt doch gleich mal zum ausprobieren. hehe^^


----------



## riggedi (6. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> ... ist der thread hier ernst gemeint vom ohrensammler oder ist das nur nen joke?


Mein Tipp: lies Dir noch ein paar Threads von userem guten "alten" Ohrensammler durch. Dann wirst auch Du verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder anders: Glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass das ernst gemeint war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi


----------



## Fonia (6. November 2008)

Ok...das ist also ernst gemeint...und es gibt echt leute die jetzt in wow sich durch die tipps ne frau angeln wollen....>.<.... sag ja...ihr männer seit abartig xD


----------



## PinkyBrain (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...
> - Frauen stehen DMG-Metern in allgemeinen eher skeptisch gegenüber (Penisverlängerung). Wenn ihr aber dennoch eins postet und sie steht nicht auf Nummer eins kann das dazu führen, dass sie glaubt alle anderen sind besser als sie und würden sich über sie lustig machen und in Folge eine Woche nicht mehr zockt. Also Finger weg von den Dingern
> - Wenn Frauen sagen: Ne sammel du ruhig erst die Questitems ein, ich mach dann nach dir, glaubt das auf keine Fall! Immer zuerst die Dame einsammeln lassen!!
> ...



HERRLICH!

Ich entdecke erstaunliche Parallelen zu meiner Angetrauten die selbst spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

da ist die gute Foina wohl mit zuviel Irnoie überfordert ^^
... natürlich ist es nicht ernst sondern comedy à la Mario Barth


----------



## riggedi (6. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ok...das ist also ernst gemeint...


Wil nich splechen gleiche Splache odel?

Riggedi

Edit:


henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> ... natürlich ist es nicht ernst sondern comedy à la Mario Barth


*hust* *HUST* *WÜRG* Ich bezweifel, dass Mario Barth über das Repertoire von Herrn Ohrensammler verfügt.

/winken Ohrensammler


----------



## Fonia (6. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> da ist die gute Fiona wohl mit zuviel Irnoie überfordert ^^
> ... natürlich ist es nicht ernst sondern comedy à la Mario Barth



Ironie ist nicht so mein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hier verzählt mir ja auch jeder hammel was anderes xD

Ich nehm das jetzt einfach das es ernst gemeint ist und ihr seit alle abartig fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Wil nich splechen gleiche Splache odel?




nicht umsonst gibt es Mann-Frau / Frau-Mann Wörterbücher ^^ euer kleines Kommunikationsproblem passt herrlich in den thread ... gebt zu das is insziniert ^^


----------



## Fonia (6. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> nicht umsonst gibt es Mann-Frau / Frau-Mann Wörterbücher ^^ euer kleines Kommunikationsproblem passt herrlich in den thread ... gebt zu das is insziniert ^^



Nö ich würde nie kooperrieren mit dem männlichen geschlecht!^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ich nehm das jetzt einfach das es ernst gemeint ist und ihr seit alle abartig fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super Antwort!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht ironisch gemeint)


@ Riggedie

Ich bin ja Schmeicheleien gegenüber empfänglich aber das geht dann doch zuweit.
Der sehr verehrte Herr Barth ist auf jeden Fall ein ganz anderes Kaliber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. November 2008)

Hmmm in WoW ne Frau suchen ? ^^


----------



## Fonia (6. November 2008)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Hmmm in WoW ne Frau suchen ? ^^



^^ ja das hab ich mich auch gefragt das ist genau so wie bei nem Mann nen hirn suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( nein ich bin nicht männerfeindlich ich mag sie nur nicht x) )


----------



## essey (6. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ok...das ist also ernst gemeint...und es gibt echt leute die jetzt in wow sich durch die tipps ne frau angeln wollen....>.<.... sag ja...ihr männer seit abartig xD



*mit dem Zaunpfahl wink*

*Zaunpfahl vor die Stirn hau*

manche lernens nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (6. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> *mit dem Zaunpfahl wink*
> 
> *Zaunpfahl vor die Stirn hau*
> 
> ...



xD ja mein gott ich habs jetzt langsam kapiert  =P

Edit sagt: Er schlägt frauen *mit finger auf essey zeig* T.T verbrennt ihn


----------



## riggedi (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin ja Schmeicheleien gegenüber empfänglich aber das geht dann doch zuweit.


NIEMALS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Herr Barth bedient sich immer wieder den selben flachen "Witzen" - und erinnerst Du Dich nicht an den Song, den Du mir mal gewidmet hast? Das hat Mario bisher noch NIE getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Faimith (6. November 2008)

P.S. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass sich vereinzelt Klischees und Vorurteile heimtückisch in den Thread eingeschlichen haben. Dies geschah dann aber selbstverständlich ohne mein Wissen und Wollen. Klischees und Vorurteile sind bähhh 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach, noch sowas.. falls Ihr direkt wissen möchtet wer sich vor Euch befindet:
http://www.xchar.de/

Ist ganz nett das Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber leider gibt es auch dort einige Fakes..

Ich selbst stehe eher auf Disco Bars etc. ^^ daher kann ich hier nicht so mitreden.. wollte es Euch einfach leichter gestalten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. November 2008)

Fühl mich von dem Text ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen verarscht...
Kann ich nicht drüber lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

na auf die Couch und immer raus mit deinen Sorgen ... wir hören dir zu


----------



## Illuvata (6. November 2008)

made my day richtig geil^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NanaIchigo (6. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Fühl mich von dem Text ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen verarscht...
> Kann ich nicht drüber lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich bin auch eine weibliche Spielerin und ich muß sagen ich hab herzlich gelacht. Erschreckenderweise mußte ich auch feststellen das einiges zutrifft was die Reaktionen angeht xD


----------



## devil-may-care (6. November 2008)

*kichert sich einen ab*

Wunderschön geschrieben =D

Und ...


> - Wenn Frauen sagen: Ne sammel du ruhig erst die Questitems ein, ich mach dann nach dir, glaubt das auf keine Fall! Immer zuerst die Dame einsammeln lassen!!
> - Wenn Frauen darauf bestehen, auch mal ohne euch in eine Innie gehen zu dürfen, lasst sie, glaubt aber nicht dass das für euch auch gilt!


... stimmt einfach. Ich kann behaupten so viel ich will, es ist nicht schlimm, wenn mein Freund als erstes die Questitems zusammen hat ... Es ärgert mich trotzdem. *kichert weiter*

Will mehr! =D


----------



## Lisutari (6. November 2008)

NanaIchigo schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch eine weibliche Spielerin und ich muß sagen ich hab herzlich gelacht. Erschreckenderweise mußte ich auch feststellen das einiges zutrifft was die Reaktionen angeht xD


Bei so Sachen wie die "Kleintier kill Methode" denke ich mir schon "was soll das jetzt?" das ist doch total lächerlich. Oder bei dem mit den 2 Helmen. Wer über so einen blödsinn lachen kann solls von mir aus, ich kanns nicht....


----------



## Samurai666 (6. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Bei so Sachen wie die "Kleintier kill Methode" denke ich mir schon "was soll das jetzt?" das ist doch total lächerlich.




Ich muss diese Methode bestätigen...
Hab mal mit ner Freundin zusammen nen Testaccount gespielt und sie hat sich die ganze Zeit beschwert, dass ich die armen kleinen ratten in Tirisfal umbringe...
Sie meinte ich soll sie inruhe lassen; sie können sich ja nichtmal wehren und haben mir garnix getan xD


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

sry aber dein süßes Kitty Avatar passt irgendwie nicht zu dem was du sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist schwer ernst zu nehmen dann
deinem Avatar nach müssten die Aussagen von Ohrensammler wenigstens zu 98% auf dich zutreffen ... ansonsten Avatar überdenken um nicht in die falsche Kiste gesteckt zuwerden


Ohrensammler hat ein paar clichés zusammengefasst und schön umschrieben. 
Du fühlst dich nun auf den Schlips getreten weil die Clichés auf dich nicht passen, richtig?
... Vorschlag: siehs von der humorvollen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oder missverstehe ich dich da jetzt?


----------



## Shaniya (6. November 2008)

NanaIchigo schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch eine weibliche Spielerin und ich muß sagen ich hab herzlich gelacht. Erschreckenderweise mußte ich auch feststellen das einiges zutrifft was die Reaktionen angeht xD




/sign


Ich hab mich da auch in paar Dingen wiedergefunden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (6. November 2008)

Ich fühl mich ja jetzt fast genötigt...

Soll ichs sagen oder nicht?

Geh kochen!


PS: Wer Ironie entdeckt darf lachen, wer nicht darf flamen...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun ballert ihr zielsicher so ein Bambi in den Bambihimmel.



Die Stelle fand ich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> sry aber dein süßes Kitty Avatar passt irgendwie nicht zu dem was du sagst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur weil mir das Bild gefällt, und die Katze sieht wirklich süß aus, geben ich keine Ratschläge das man seine Rüstung nach Aussehen anziehen soll, und beschwere mich auch nicht wenn wer auf einen Pixelhaufen einschlägt.


----------



## Lari (6. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Die Stelle fand ich am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tierquäler.
Und nicht vergessen, das ist Humor. Muss nicht jedem gefallen.


----------



## Bekuras (6. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> .. sag ja...ihr männer seit abartig xD



....war es doch eine Frau die mir ihren Daumen in die südlichste stelle stecken wollte.... mein Psychologe meinte in etwa 5-6 jahren würden die Albträume aufhören...

aber zum thema, Frauen erkennen, neulich im Nachtelfen Startgebiet...ich am Ruf farmen für Darnassus und die Tiger-mounts.......Nachtelfe spricht mich an "warum killst die ganzen Quest mobs?" 
Ich: "um Ruf zu farmen, für den tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Sie: "oh ja ich will auch einen.....die tapsen so niedlich"
....

yeah right  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Beku


----------



## riggedi (6. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Geh kochen!
> 
> PS: Wer Ironie entdeckt darf lachen, wer nicht darf flamen...


*PRUUST* na, wenn das mal kein Schlag ins Gemächt war, weiss ichs auch nicht.

Riggedi


----------



## essey (6. November 2008)

Also Ratten und kleine Tiere töten finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung.

Wie dumm ist es denn, wenn die Palas in Karazhan das ganze Ungeziefer töten?

Ich als Krieger bin darauf angewiesen!!

Ich nutz die immer zum anchargen um nach nem wipe wieder möglichst schnell zurück zu kommen :/ (ist wirklich so.. habe mich oft darüber aufgeregt ^^)


----------



## Captain Planet (6. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> *Bei so Sachen wie die "Kleintier kill Methode" denke ich mir schon "was soll das jetzt?" *das ist doch total lächerlich. Oder bei dem mit den 2 Helmen. Wer über so einen blödsinn lachen kann solls von mir aus, ich kanns nicht....






Lisutari schrieb:


> Nur weil mir das Bild gefällt, und die Katze sieht wirklich süß aus, geben ich keine Ratschläge das man seine Rüstung nach Aussehen anziehen soll, *und beschwere mich auch nicht wenn wer auf einen Pixelhaufen einschlägt.*



Du wiedersprichst dir selbst.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nur weil mir das Bild gefällt, und die Katze sieht wirklich süß aus, geben ich keine Ratschläge das man seine Rüstung nach Aussehen anziehen soll, und beschwere mich auch nicht wenn wer auf einen Pixelhaufen einschlägt.



naja bitte ... du passt nicht in die Aussagen von Ohrensammler ... damit beweist du: es ist halt nur ein Cliché ... 
(wenns niemand gäbe, der nicht ins Cliché passen würde, wäre es nicht lustig weil es dann quasi eine Tatsche wär)


und nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schmollen (vorsicht! wieder Frauen-Cliché ^^)  oder konterst du und machst einen ironischen "typisch Männer Thread" ... will auch mal über mich lachen ^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (6. November 2008)

einfach nur GEIL!!!


----------



## Bekuras (6. November 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Du wiedersprichst dir selbst.



...sie ist eine Frau.....denk mal drüber nach *hust


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da viele von euch einen Haufen Zeit mit WoW verbringen, sinkt die Chance, die Liebe seines Lebens in Bars, Kneipen Discos oder anderen Lasterhöhlen zu treffen.
> Der schlaue Mann versucht also, das Angenehme mit dem Angenehmen zu verbinden und geht direkt in WoW auf Brautschau.
> 
> Und sogleich sieht man sich mit der ersten dicken Hürde konfrontiert:
> ...



Es tutm mir leid abe bei 1.2 und 1.3 würde ich vielleicht auch sagen dass mman die Viecher in Ruhe lassen soll oder son Pet kaufen und ich bin n hetero Kerl <.<


----------



## Captain Planet (6. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> ^^ ja das hab ich mich auch gefragt das ist genau so wie bei nem Mann nen hirn suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann kennst du mich noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (6. November 2008)

OT: Weiss jemand ob es in WotLK Robbenbabys geben wird? Mein Vorschlag bei Nintendo 'Wii-Robbenkloppen' einzuführen ist leider auf wenig Gegenliebe gestossen...


----------



## Captain Planet (6. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> ...sie ist eine Frau.....denk mal drüber nach *hust



Ah! Jetzt versteh ich sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> oder konterst du und machst einen ironischen "typisch Männer Thread" ... will auch mal über mich lachen ^^


Was soll ich da reinschreiben? Alle Männer die Wow spielen sind Fett. haben die Schule abgebrochen und ernähren sich von Bier und Pizza? Das ist wieder ein Klischee, aber eigentlich nicht, denn es trifft auf niemanden zu. Und genau das selbe ist es mit dem Thread hier, es trifft nähmlich auf keine zu.


----------



## essey (6. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> OT: Weiss jemand ob es in WotLK Robbenbabys geben wird? Mein Vorschlag bei Nintendo 'Wii-Robbenkloppen' einzuführen ist leider auf wenig Gegenliebe gestossen...



&#8364;

verlesen sorry xD

(habe "RoLLenbabies" gelesen)

es ist spät und ich brauch Feierabend ^^


----------



## Nepokat (6. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was soll ich da reinschreiben? Alle Männer die Wow spielen sind Fett. haben die Schule abgebrochen und ernähren sich von Bier und Pizza? Das ist wieder ein Klischee, aber eigentlich nicht, denn es trifft auf niemanden zu. Und genau das selbe ist es mit dem Thread hier, es trifft nähmlich auf keine zu.



Boah Lisutari du hast mich genau getroffen, genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (6. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was soll ich da reinschreiben? Alle Männer die Wow spielen sind Fett. haben die Schule abgebrochen und ernähren sich von Bier und Pizza?



Genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lisutari schrieb:


> Das ist wieder ein Klischee, aber eigentlich nicht, denn es trifft auf niemanden zu.



Da wäre ich mal nicht so sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lisutari schrieb:


> Und genau das selbe ist es mit dem Thread hier, es trifft nähmlich auf keine zu.



Wenns auf dich nicht zutrifft ist doch Ok.. dann hast du halt andere vorlieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (6. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Tierquäler.
> Und nicht vergessen, das ist Humor. Muss nicht jedem gefallen.



Tierquäler ? ^^ Ich töte sie instant, also kann von Qualen keine Rede sein. Schlimmer wäre es, wenn man die Tiere wiederbeleben könnte, um sie erneut umzubringen.


----------



## Thryon (6. November 2008)

So wie Du das geschrieben hast müsste demnächst die Heirats-Antrag-Rate von WoW-Spielern ziemlich stark steigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (6. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag bei Nintendo 'Wii-Robbenkloppen' einzuführen ist leider auf wenig Gegenliebe gestossen...


Hey Wolke,

da hast Du jetzt aber einen rausgehauen. "Robbenkloppen"... wie kommt man nur auf so derbe Gedanken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi


----------



## Alasken (6. November 2008)

ich bin ne geile sau und hab den längsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch fragen ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Humor ist eine sehr individuelle Angelegenheit.

Mein Thread ist in der Tat mit einer Menge Rollenklischees besetzt.
Wenn  Lisutari  das nicht lustig findet, is das völlig ok.
Ich finde auch so einiges nicht lustig

Nur um eines möchte ich Lisutari bitte; nich ärgern, dass ist einfach nur ein schrecklich unwichtiger Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ wolkentaenzer

ja gibt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (6. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was soll ich da reinschreiben? Alle Männer die Wow spielen sind Fett. haben die Schule abgebrochen und ernähren sich von Bier und Pizza? Das ist wieder ein Klischee, aber eigentlich nicht, denn es trifft auf niemanden zu. Und genau das selbe ist es mit dem Thread hier, es trifft nähmlich auf keine zu.



Und du machst in der Küche das Abendessen, nicht vergessen... 

Ich finde der Thread vom Ohrensammler hat mehr Gehalt als das Männer-Frauen-Ding von Mario Barth. Bei sowas kann ich dann auch nicht lachen...


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Und genau das selbe ist es mit dem Thread hier, es trifft nähmlich auf keine zu.




def. Falsch ... entweder hat Ohrensammler ein Verhältnis mit meiner Freundin (unwahrscheinlich ^^) ... oder es stimmt einfach was er sagt denn es trifft prima auf meine Freundin zu ... und viele Frauen (und die, die es noch werden wollen) haben das hier im thread auch bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber hey ... freu dich ... du bist individuell? vlt. ist auch genau das dein Ziel, viele junge und auch alte Leute sind unterbewusst immer in opposition zum establishment? aber das führt glaub ich zu weit weg vom thema ... 




back 2 topic:
und nein das was du da als Männerclichés darstellst sind teilweise Beleidigungen ... Ohrensammler wurde ja mit keinem Wort beleidigend 

.... aber Männerclichés á la "woran erkennt man einen Mann in WoW" könnten sein:
- wollen immer das Alphatier sein
- sind egoistisch und gierig
- sind angebrisch und wollen nur posen
- reden wenig, unverständlich und niveaulos 
- schnell beleidigend und pervers blutal ^^
...


----------



## Technocrat (6. November 2008)

Mein Tipp an Lisutari: Männer sind so. Nimm sie, wie sie sind, wir kriegen keine anderen.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (6. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> def. Falsch ... entweder hat Ohrensammler ein Verhältnis mit meiner Freundin (unwahrscheinlich ^^)



Oha, das erinnert mich immer an:

Ohrensammler: "Hey hast du Nacktfotos von deiner Freundin?"
henrikdeluxe: "Nein, warum?!"
Ohrensammler: "Willst du welche?" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Technocrat schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an Lisutari: Männer sind so. Nimm sie, wie sie sind, wir kriegen keine anderen.



Da bekommt die Werbung von einem bestimmten Gammel-Fleischhersteller ne ganz neue Bedeutung:

"Ich darf so bleiben wie ich bin" ... Du Darfst *träller*


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (6. November 2008)

hmmm bei uns im ts ist immer ne frau mit sehr erotischer stimme. als ich dann mal auf hp ein foto von der gesehen habe, dacht ich mir: ne es gibt keinen gott - der würde so was nicht zu lassen...


----------



## Draelia (6. November 2008)

Wohoo, hat geklappt!


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Woran erkenne ich einen Mann in WoW:

Poste in den 2er Channel:

" Ich hab gestern einen Crit von (irgendeinen mittleren Wert einsetzen) gemacht. Ist das eigentlich viel?"

Du wirst Antworten bekommen wie:

- Lol ne das macht ja mein 20er Twink
- hast bestimmt Kack equipp
- Rofl hast du überhaupt Equipp angehabt
- Das machte ich als Normalschaden

etc.

= Alles Kerle

Aber wer will das schon rausfinden ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (6. November 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> ne es gibt keinen gott - der würde so was nicht zu lassen...


Der war gut!

Es gibt darüberhinaus aber auch einige Dialekte (Ursprung sei jetzt Mal dahin gestellt), die kein Gott auf Erden im Guten verteilen sollte ...

Riggedi


----------



## Lari (6. November 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich bin ne geile sau und hab den längsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, ich hab eine.
Haben deine Eltern dir nicht beigebracht, dass man nicht lügen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich einen Mann in WoW:
> 
> Poste in den 2er Channel:
> 
> ...


am geilsten find ich 
ungeeignete Anmachsprüche sind:

- Meine alte Freundin ist doof willst du meine neue werden
- Boa ich hab 70fps wieviel hast du ?
- Morgen werd ich dreizehn. Wie alt bist du?



top text sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinitix (6. November 2008)

Ich sah im Forenticker den Namen des Freds und war kurz davor meine Tastatur mit Salami zu belegen (schmeckt trocken nich so gut) Dann entschied ich mich ihn mal trozdem zu öffnen um mein Kopfschütteln in Form eines Posts rauszulassen.Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen wie froh ich war als ich das abgeschnittene Ohr sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: (2x1,5)²/10
echt super geschrieben (wid ja mittlerweile von dir verlangt)

mfg 

Trinitix


----------



## abe15 (6. November 2008)

LoL 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab aber nochn paar Tipps: Besser nicht mit Kochkunst 375 preisen, für eine Frau bedeutet dies das man 375 niedliche Tiere getötet hat! Und niemals, aber niemals Kürschner als Beruf angeben!


----------



## Captain Planet (6. November 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich bin ne geile sau und hab den längsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab auch ne Frage.
Wieso behauptest du du bist ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ wolkentaenzer
> 
> ja gibt es
> 
> ...



Prima, wie gut, dass mein Hauptberuf Kürchnerei ist. 
Hoffentlich führt das nicht zur Gründung eine Gilde <Grienpiece>, sind doch nur Pixelhaufen..


----------



## wolkentaenzer (6. November 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> [...] Und niemals, aber niemals Kürschner als Beruf angeben!



Wieso? Bin Kürschner und freu mich schon auf die Robbenbabys in Nordend...


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Prima, wie gut, dass mein Hauptberuf Kürchnerei ist.
> Hoffentlich führt das nicht zur Gründung eine Gilde <Grienpiece>, sind doch nur Pixelhaufen..




Selbst die gibt es  (nicht als Gilde aber als Fraktion)

kein Witz, lass dich überraschen!


----------



## Hicks1 (6. November 2008)

Trinitix schrieb:


> Ich sah im Forenticker den Namen des Freds und war kurz davor meine Tastatur mit Salami zu belegen (schmeckt trocken nich so gut) Dann entschied ich mich ihn mal trozdem zu öffnen um mein Kopfschütteln in Form eines Posts rauszulassen.Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen wie froh ich war als ich das abgeschnittene Ohr sah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe da kann ich dir nur rechtgeben. Echt toller Beitrag


----------



## NanaIchigo (6. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Prima, wie gut, dass mein Hauptberuf Kürchnerei ist.
> Hoffentlich führt das nicht zur Gründung eine Gilde <Grienpiece>, sind doch nur Pixelhaufen..



hm du hast mich da gerade auf eine Idee gebracht.... Aber dafür die Gilde "Vicky Pollard Fanclub" zu verlassen würde mir das Herz brechen....


Im Übrigen finde ich die Rattentöter von Karazhan aus blöde ;(. Ratten sind meine absoluten Lieblingstiere und ich  besitze selber ein paar süße Nasen (ja im RL in Farbe und ganz echt!)


----------



## abe15 (6. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wieso? Bin Kürschner und freu mich schon auf die Robbenbabys in Nordend...



 Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtviech (6. November 2008)

sehr geil^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (6. November 2008)

Ok, der ist nicht von mir.. Fand das aber so lustiger...

-> Rejected Wii-Games


----------



## ChAkuz@ (6. November 2008)

Da musste man doch tatsächlich manchmal schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Sehr schön geschrieben dafür gibts 10/10...bitte mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (6. November 2008)

Ohrenasmmler ich liebe dich <3
Deine Threads sind immer sehr fantasievoll und sprachlich gesehen perfekt...
Du erhältst von mir den Titel -Legendärer Schreiber-^^


----------



## haro3777 (6. November 2008)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber nicht schlecht geschrieben. Einige Sachen kann ich nur bestätigen.

Da ich im RL verheiratet bin und zu meinem Leidwesen 2 Töchter habe (nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe meine Töchter), weiß ich wovon ich hier spreche. Anscheinend färbt das weibliche auf mich ab und werde deshalb im Game oft gefragt, ob ich weiblich bin. Ich komme schnell mit Frauen im Game ins Gespräch und habe 50% Mädels in meiner Freundesliste. Und ich weiss, dass es Mädels sind, weil wir viel über TS miteinander plaudern.

Der TL hat vollkommen recht damit, dass es imme darauf ankommt, wie man mit den Mädels spricht, um sie für sich zu begeistern. Einiges ist zwar etwas übertrieben, aber im großen und ganzem stimmt es schon. Was wichtig ist, dass man immer locker und nicht aufdringlich rüber kommt. Ich bin nicht drauf angewiesen eine kennen zu lernen. Das kann natürlich auch ein Grund dafür sein, dass es mir leichter von der Hand geht. Das ist ja in der Disco meistens auch so. Hat man keine Freundin/Frau, lernt man irgendwie auch schwerer eine kennen. Ist man vergeben, kommt man mit den Mädels besser ins Gespräch. Ist wohl ein Naturgesetz. :-)

Wiederum rate ich keine(m), im Game auf Biegen und Brechen jemande(n) kennen zu lernen. Die Chance im RL ist da wohl größer. Man muss eventuell auch mal den einen oder anderen Raid dafür sausen lassen und mit Freunden um die Häuser ziehen.

Gruß
einer mit 3 Frauen zu Hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (6. November 2008)

Ich hab mich 5 mins meines lebens super amüsiert danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (6. November 2008)

Hast du atm. ne kreative phase? ;D

Schön geschrieben, das "weiter so" hilf anscheinend echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (6. November 2008)

zu geil xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hast du atm. ne kreative phase? ;D
> 
> Schön geschrieben, das "weiter so" hilf anscheinend echt
> 
> ...



leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowohl die Gedichte als auch das hier wurden ohne mein Zutun genekropostet (guck mal aufs Datum von wann der Thread ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

made may day xD absolut herrlich..wann kommt den mal wieder was neues von dir?


----------



## Ragsha (6. November 2008)

Wirklich sehr nice


----------



## noobhammer (6. November 2008)

das beste was ich in den letzten 2 jahren hier gesehen hab !!!! zu geli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




du hast mein respekt!


----------



## Talin78 (6. November 2008)

"Wenn Frauen darauf bestehen, auch mal ohne euch in eine Innie gehen zu dürfen, lasst sie, glaubt aber nicht dass das für euch auch gilt!"



Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Dann kommt: "Bin ja überflüssig."


----------



## Scrätcher (6. November 2008)

Jetzt hört mal endlich damit auf dem Öhrchen schonwieder Honig ums Maul zu schmieren!!

Er ist auf der Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung! Das saugt er auf wie ein Schwamm!

Wenn ihr ihn damit überhäuft dann ist er satt, wenn ihr ihn aber ein wenig ignoriert wird er von ganz alleine nen neuen Thead schreiben um sie wieder zu bekommen! *g*


----------



## azizi (6. November 2008)

made my day


----------



## noobhammer (6. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jetzt hört mal endlich damit auf dem Öhrchen schonwieder Honig ums Maul zu schmieren!!
> 
> Er ist auf der Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung! Das saugt er auf wie ein Schwamm!
> 
> Wenn ihr ihn damit überhäuft dann ist er satt, wenn ihr ihn aber ein wenig ignoriert wird er von ganz alleine nen neuen Thead schreiben um sie wieder zu bekommen! *g*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leschko (6. November 2008)

cool echt witzig geschrieben^^ habs aber nich nötig mir ne frau in WoW zu sucen...


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (6. November 2008)

Frauen sucht man sich bestimmt nicht auf dem Wow Server wenn es schon im Internet sein muss


Aber sonst ganz witzig geschrieben.


----------



## Shirokun (6. November 2008)

Du bist echt ein Gott der unterhaltung =)
Habe mich köstlich amüsieht werd auch gleich mal was testen^^


----------



## Fok92 (6. November 2008)

sehr lustig geschrieben ...
aber quellen angabe wär ganz nice ... glaub nicht, dass du das geschrieben hast, weil ich das genauso schon kannte ^^
besonders mit den bambihimmel konnte ich nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (6. November 2008)

Fok92 schrieb:


> sehr lustig geschrieben ...
> aber quellen angabe wär ganz nice ... glaub nicht, dass du das geschrieben hast, weil ich das genauso schon kannte ^^
> besonders mit den bambihimmel konnte ich nicht vergessen
> 
> ...



Stelle nicht den Ohrensammler in Frage! *g*
Soweit ich weiß schreibt er alles selbst. Evtl. hat es ja auch die Person, die es woanders gespotet hat (scheinbar) von Ohrensammler geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berdalu (6. November 2008)

Nix Klischees....alle noch so üblen Klischees sind wahr.......

Super Beitrag...ich hab mich abgerollt......es steckt soviel Wahrheit drin...


----------



## Davatar (6. November 2008)

Céraa schrieb:


> omg^^
> ich bezweifel zwar i-wie, dass das funktioniert...vor allem die bambi-methode^^
> naja...vllt auch einfach nur, weil ich auf nem rpserver bin^^
> 
> ...



o_o woher kommt eigentlich der zunehmende Trend hier im Forum, Sachen wie "i-wie" zu schreiben? irgendwie schreibt sich praktisch gleich schnell und ist erst noch wesentlich leichter zu lesen. gibts da noch andere Hintergründe, die ich nicht kenne?

aber zum Thema:
Ich find den Text echt super, aber muss Dich bei einem Punkt korrigieren:


> a) Die Mode-Methode
> Ihr postet z.b. eure Brust im Chanel und anschließend 2 Helme. Nun stellt ihr folgende Frage: "Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welcher Helm farblich besser zur Brustrüstung passt?"
> 
> Ihr werdet 3 Arten von Antworten bekommen:
> ...



Ich kenne recht viele männliche Spieler (die meisten davon haben Diablo II gespielt), die extrem aufs Aussehen ihrer Charaktere achten. Da kann man also recht schnell dann nen Mann für ne Frau halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem was hier noch fehlt sind die Gildentreffen, an denen vermutlich die meisten Päärchen zusammenkommen.

Aber sonst: Hut ab, Sonnenbrille auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fok92 (6. November 2008)

aha...gut...mir ist es egal... ist aber schon lange her als ich das gelesen...naja ihr wisst es besser vermutlich ...oder auch nicht ...
tja auf ein 16 jährigen würde man eh nicht hören. selbst wenn ich von ner seite verlinken würde , hab ich keine chance gegen forenhelden

haha

naja mir es egal 

komm flamet mich, weil ich keine ahnung hab , ein kiddie bin und ohrensammler in frage stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G-Ses (6. November 2008)

ololol vote 4 sticky XD


----------



## wolkentaenzer (6. November 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_o woher kommt eigentlich der zunehmende Trend hier im Forum, Sachen wie "i-wie" zu schreiben?



Daran ist Apple schuld:
iPod, iPhone, iTod,...

Achne, letzteres ist ja von Joscha Sauer.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (6. November 2008)

Was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

Fok92 schrieb:


> tja auf ein 16 jährigen würde man eh nicht hören. selbst wenn ich von ner seite verlinken würde , hab ich keine chance gegen forenhelden



während du dich in Selbstmitleid badest, habe ich mal gegoogelt ... hier mal einige schnell gefundene Treffer von Seite 1 bei google:

http://wow.glider-forum.de/allgemeiner-off...wow-kennen.html
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...23568&sid=3
http://www.avalanche-perenolde.com/off-top...-kennen-t83.htm
http://samryn-dor.lanasutra.net/forum/index.php?topic=176.0
http://mncv.gariat.de/forum/archiv/topic_448.html



was haben ALLE gemeinsam?
rööchtig ! ... sie verweisen auf das buffed Forum oder auf Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dit:
wenn du einen thread findest (mit link), der      älter als der vor dem 27.05.2008 12:59 erstellt wurde       und        kein Verweis auf eine andere Quelle hat
... dann hast du Ohrensammler besiegt und bist der neue Forenheld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravneskrik (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nur der König aller Noobs würde auf die Idee kommen, dass hinter einer leichtbekleideten Blutelfin eine ebenso leichtbekleidete Spielerin steckt.
> Viele Zockerinnen bevorzugen männliche Chars um die Gefahr von Ingame-Stalking zu minimieren.



Falsch. Ich kenne zum Beispiel nur Frauen, die auch weibliche Charaktere spielen!
Frauenkörper sind einfach ästhetischer - fragt sie selbst, sie werden es euch bestätigen. (ohne lesbisch oder bi zu sein)
Da würde ich schon eher dem "Allimania"-Klischee mit Atinu...ähhhh... Uschi zustimmen ("meine natürliche Schönheit ins Spiel übertragen" *blasülz*).

Und ich glaube was ./ignore ist, wissen weibliche Spieler^^




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> a) Die Mode-Methode



Seit dem letzten Patch würde ich eher zur Frage nach der Frisur raten.
Also bitten ob mal jmd vorbeikommen und die anschauen kann, ob das passt (die Vorstellung finde ich allerdings äußerst belustigend!).
Helme kann man ja wiegesagt auch wegschalten...




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> b) die Kleintierkill-Methode



...sowie die Theorie über das Kochen und Kürschnern.

1. Klischee
2. Frauen werden auch gern bekocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. es gibt unter Frauen auch Lederliebhaberinnen^^





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> c) Die Pet-Methode



Wenn ihr eine typische Frau sucht, genau die richtige Methode - nur solltet ihr dann auch Tiere bzw. Kinder mögen........xD




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Hast du ein süßes Pet, wo hast du das denn her?



Nicht aufdringlich, also gut!



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Die Farbe deiner Knochen passt ganz prima zu deiner Rüstung



Mit Komplimenten allerdings nicht zu sehr um sich schmeissen, sonst fühlt sich die Dame zu schnell angebaggert.




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Frauen stehen DMG-Metern in allgemeinen eher skeptisch gegenüber (Penisverlängerung). Wenn ihr aber dennoch eins postet und sie steht nicht auf Nummer eins kann das dazu führen, dass sie glaubt alle anderen sind besser als sie und würden sich über sie lustig machen und in Folge eine Woche nicht mehr zockt. Also Finger weg von den Dingern



Oh ja!!!



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Wenn Frauen darauf bestehen, auch mal ohne euch in eine Innie gehen zu dürfen, lasst sie, glaubt aber nicht dass das für euch auch gilt!



>> Beleidigte Frau...muss ja nicht sein °_°




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Niemals einer Frau sagen dass sie etwas falsch macht! Besser sind Formulierungen wie: "Das machst du super. Ich weiß aber nen Trick wies noch besser geht" oder "Neben dem wie du das machst solls noch ne gute Möglichkeit geben. Wollen wir das mal testen?"



Naja, das ist doch nichts frauenspezifisches - oder hört das irgendjemand gern...?




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Wenn Frauen ein Super Item, welches ihre Stats deutlich verbessert nicht anziehen, weil es z.B. ihre Handgelenke dick macht, sagt nix, beisst heimlich in die Tischkante aber schweigt. Jegliche Diskussion zu diesem Thema treibt euch direkt in den Wahnsinn und/oder die Einsamkeit.



Man kanns auch übertreiben °_°  Also eindeutig Klischee - Frauen sind nicht gleich immer beleidigt.


Irgendjemand hat hier noch die häufige Verwendung von Smileys erwähnt... 
- Danke, jetzt weiß ich endlich was das für seltsame Gestalten sind  °_°"

Gibt es schon einen "Und dann...? - Das Treffen" Teil?^^


----------



## echterman (6. November 2008)

der thread ist mal echt nice... schließe mich dem "vote 4 sticky" an... ich seh schon die ganzen hobbyscherlockholmes auf suche gehn... einfach nur genial...


----------



## Scrätcher (6. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> was haben ALLE gemeinsam?
> rööchtig ! ... sie verweisen auf das buffed Forum oder auf Ohrensammler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mein Gott!

Und ich sagte noch: "Hungert Öhrchen aus damit der mal wieder nen neuen Thread erstellt!"

Und was macht ihr????

Ihr zeigt ihm das er die Britney Spears von World of Warcraft ist!! Vielleicht nicht so gelenkig aber genauso bekannt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (6. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott!
> 
> Und ich sagte noch: "Hungert Öhrchen aus damit der mal wieder nen neuen Thread erstellt!"
> 
> ...





*MADE 




MY 




DAY 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*


----------



## MadRedCap (6. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ihr zeigt ihm das er die Britney Spears von World of Warcraft ist!! Vielleicht nicht so gelenkig aber genauso bekannt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum auch nicht? Jede Welt braucht ihre Helden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (6. November 2008)

Auch ein dickes Gz von mir einfach n1.

Aber ich glaube man findet in deinem Verfahren immer noch schwarze Schaafe xD


Avane


----------



## Fok92 (6. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> während du dich in Selbstmitleid badest, habe ich mal gegoogelt ... hier mal einige schnell gefundene Treffer von Seite 1 bei google:
> 
> http://wow.glider-forum.de/allgemeiner-off...wow-kennen.html
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...23568&sid=3
> ...



danke ...natürlich war das selbstmitleid ... ich bin ja so traurig, dass ich noch mein ganzes leben vor mir hab..naja gut 

okay ohrensammler is toll und  ich bin blöd ...alle zufrieden?=)


----------



## Scrätcher (6. November 2008)

Fok92 schrieb:


> danke ...natürlich war das selbstmitleid ... ich bin ja so traurig, dass ich noch mein ganzes leben vor mir hab..naja gut
> 
> okay ohrensammler is toll und  ich bin blöd ...alle zufrieden?=)



Nein!

Du bist noch nicht alt genug um dich selbst einschätzen zu können überlass das uns!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerak (6. November 2008)

ich muss ja schon sagen ein sehr geiles Thread ich musste zwar die meiste zeit lachen weil ich nicht glauben konnte das einer ne Frau in wow kennen lernt aber ich wurde letzens eines besseren belährt


----------



## Dubstep (6. November 2008)

Wirklich super geschrieben! Sitze noch immer mit einen Grinsen in der Arbeit! Herrlich!

lg Alex


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Fok92 schrieb:


> sehr lustig geschrieben ...
> aber quellen angabe wär ganz nice ... glaub nicht, dass du das geschrieben hast, weil ich das genauso schon kannte ^^
> besonders mit den bambihimmel konnte ich nicht vergessen
> 
> ...




wie ich schon an andere Stelle geschrieben habe, man kann mir viel vorwerfen aber nicht die Sünde des Plagiats.

Was ich schreibe schreibe ich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insofern bin ich die Quelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

@ Scrätschi

DICH hunger ich auch bald aus, unter Zuhilfenahme meiner ganzen Gelenkigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harley (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SUPER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Echt TOP, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Pelorusjack (6. November 2008)

@ TE gut und witzig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paar Anmerkungen von mir:

- Eine sehr einfache Sache ist auch zu schauen, wer sich im Gilden-/Buffed- und sonstwelchem Forum als Weiblein outet. 

- Ausserdem verfügen die meisten Frauen über eine gute Rechtschreibung und formulieren ganze Sätze in den Chats. 

- Die meisten Frauen spielen sehr wohl weibliche Chars. 

- Die meisten Frauen sind nicht an L33T Sprache interessiert. 

- Wenn du mit einer Frau chattest so lass sie reden und lass sie über sich erzählen. Du wirst dann schon einiges erfahren, warum sie in WoW gelandet ist (der Grund ist meistens männlich).

- Du brauchst dich nicht als Helfershelfer oder als Sugar Daddy zu tarnen, du kannst ihr platt ins Gesicht sagen, dass sie eine tolle Art oder eine tolle Stimme hat. Du wirst eh nicht der Einzige sein, der ihr helfen will.

- Die Frage ist schlussendlich, wie schaffst du es unter all den Mitbewerbern ein Date zu erhaschen? 

- Freunde oder Ehemänner sind Gründe aber keine Hindernisse. @ Freunde und Ehemänner: passt auf eure Frauen auf! (nicht wegen mir btw.)

- Auch wenn du ein Date kriegst, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass sie mit dir schläft. 

- Auch wenn sie mit dir schläft, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es deine Freundin wird.


----------



## Nightwraith (6. November 2008)

Sehr schön, weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings spielen alle Frauen die ich kenne einen weiblichen Char als Main, männliche als Twinks.
Und die ein oder andere Methoda tät ich als unsicher bezeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (6. November 2008)

gute arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (6. November 2008)

Fein geschrieben Mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sollte die BambiTechnik aus Phase1 schief gehen UND Du dich grade auf einen RP Server befindest - kannst Du bei einer negativen Reaktion zu der Damen sagen: (und vielleicht sogar retten)

"Verzeiht, aber ich kann dieses grässliche Getier nicht in der Gegenwart einer solch entzückenden Dame ertragen." ^^

Da meine Frau und ich eigentlich kaum gemeinsame Hobbys haben, beschlossen wir vor bestimmt 2 Jahren mal, das sich jeder etwas mehr mit dem Hobby des anderen beschäftigen müsste. Da meine kleine jedoch so überhaupt gar nichts mit dem PC in spielerischer Hinsicht anfangen kann, wollte ich Ihr WoW näher bringen. Im Gegenzug, sollte ich immer fein mit zu Ihrem Pferd kommen und reiten lernen. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde von Ihr der PC & das Internet eigentlich nur benutzt um zu Shoppen, wenn die Füssen sie nicht mehr tragen wollten^^

Soweit so gut… Aber:

Sie brauchte einen WoW tauglichen PC… Also einen PC gekauft, WoW gekauft. Der Testaccount reicht ja erstmal zum schnuppern, aber leider hatte Sie zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht soviel Zeit zum Zocken, daher lief der Account ungenutzt ab. Ok, kann passieren, neuer Anlauf: Account reaktiviert, Chars erstellt, 2 Runden durchs Startgebiet gelaufen… 
Aber: „Die Augen brennen ja doch schon ein wenig wenn man so auf den Monitor starren muss“ – „Ja“ sagte ich „das kann durch das leichte flackern des Bildschirmes kommen, wenn man es nicht gewöhnt ist“… also TFT gekauft… keine Zeit gehabt… Account wieder reaktivieren… von lvl6 auf lvl7 gespielt… pause… Account reaktivieren… pause… TFT an den zweiten Grafikkartenanschluss meines PC’a angeschlossen, neues Desktopgehäuse angeschafft, Medienserver aufgesetzt – Ihren Bürostuhl verbrannt…

Was soll ich sagen... heute habe ich einen schönen PC-Videorekorder und kann ohne Sattel reiten und meine Frau weis immer noch nicht was ich da abends mit den kleinen Figuren auf dem Bildschirm anstelle^^




haro3777 schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber nicht schlecht geschrieben. Einige Sachen kann ich nur bestätigen.
> 
> Da ich im RL verheiratet bin und zu meinem Leidwesen 2 Töchter habe (nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe meine Töchter), weiß ich wovon ich hier spreche. Anscheinend färbt das weibliche auf mich ab und werde deshalb im Game oft gefragt, ob ich weiblich bin. Ich komme schnell mit Frauen im Game ins Gespräch und habe 50% Mädels in meiner Freundesliste. Und ich weiss, dass es Mädels sind, weil wir viel über TS miteinander plaudern.



Hmm, ich kenne das „leider“ irgendwie auch - Nachts im TS meinte auch schon so manche Dame, sie müssen tiefgreifende Gespräche führen, oder sich einfach ausheulen... doof nur das ich verheiratet bin und meine Frau das überhaupt gar nicht witzig findet... Daher ist es schon fast eine Pflicht geworden, jedes neue Mitglied des weiblichen Geschlechts in unserer Gilde zu verleugnen und zu behaupten es wäre ein Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chilbert (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin schon glücklich mit einer Wow Spielerin verheiratet, aber das geschriebene stimmt zu 90%. Sehr lustig und angenehm zu lesen.

Respekt!


Gruss


----------



## DerBuuhmann (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Morgen werd ich dreizehn. Wie alt bist du? [/i]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Made my day^^


----------



## Chínín (6. November 2008)

Frauen haben es zu leicht in WoW...

Wieso? Zwei Wörter:

Hormongesteuerte (auch schwanzgesteuerte genannte) Männer

Ich würde 50 Euro drauf wetten, dass eine Frau, die in eine Gilde kommt und sagt: Ich bin in RL eine Frau

Die würde meiner Meinung nach nach 3-4 Wochen Bei Gruul dabei sein...( wenn sie vorher frisch 70 war)


----------



## Festina (6. November 2008)

Ich find den Beitrag einfach genial ^^ , weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tan (6. November 2008)

vote 4 more! 

und made my day

und...

und...

geil :]


----------



## Versace83 (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Frauen stehen DMG-Metern in allgemeinen eher skeptisch gegenüber (Penisverlängerung).



Nicht unbedingt... schon Freud hatte so seine Theorie mit den Frauen und ihrem Penisneid ^^

Ansonsten sehr sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Humor ist eine sehr individuelle Angelegenheit.
> 
> Mein Thread ist in der Tat mit einer Menge Rollenklischees besetzt.
> Wenn  Lisutari  das nicht lustig findet, is das völlig ok.
> ...




Na, da stellt aber jemand sein Licht unter den Scheffel...

Schönen Gruß übrigens von deinen Freundinnen
Testikeless und Damoclit


----------



## Abigayle (6. November 2008)

Echt geil @TE! ^^

Aber wie wärs jetzt mal mit ner Anleitung für die Damen die männliche Spielerherzen zu erobern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht für mich zwar, (bin glücklich verheiratet) aber für unsere Singledamen hier!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (6. November 2008)

*- Wenn Frauen ein Super Item, welches ihre Stats deutlich verbessert nicht anziehen, weil es z.B. ihre Handgelenke dick macht, sagt nix, beisst heimlich in die Tischkante aber schweigt. Jegliche Diskussion zu diesem Thema treibt euch direkt in den Wahnsinn und/oder die Einsamkeit.*

*- Wenn Frauen sich weigern bestimmt Quest zu machen, weil "es gar nicht in Frage kommt dass sie die niedlichen Rehe/Zebras/Wölfe umhauen" dann ...siehe oben.*

Ohja, den Punkten stimme ich sowas von zu ... *lach*
Das mit der Einsamkeit ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben aber sows anzusprechen kann sich wirklich zu einem Loch ohne Boden entwickeln. %D

@ TE

Jau, klasse geschrieben soweit. ^^

Wobei, die Sache mit den Pets muss nicht zwangsläufig zu etwas weiblichem führen.
Gibt ja auch genügend männliche Sammler, werde da wohl kaum der einzige sein... *umguck*


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. Dezember 2008)

...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 möff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, wenn ich eine solche frau treffen sollte....sie wird nicht in meiner fl landen^^

UND nicht alle frauen sind so^^ siehe mich...

na das wäre ja was...dazu sage ich nur: fünü fünnünü fünüünününününüüü


----------



## Deligor (19. Dezember 2008)

Geile Sache^^
Hab selten so gelacht wenn ich durchs Forum blätter...dummerweise kam mein chef gerade an und hat mich gefragt warum ich so blöd grinsen würde   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übermäßiger Gebrauch von Smilies kann u.U. auch auf die holde weiblichkeint schließen lassen.


----------



## Kurta (19. Dezember 2008)

im /2 Channel fragen und zwar
:" Junger hübscher Bursche , sucht eine Frau für die wunderschönen tage in WoW."

so einfach geht das *gg*

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonplayer (19. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lach, stimmt 100%, hatt mich schon bei diablo2 immer in den tisch beißen lassen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnitt999 (19. Dezember 2008)

lol ist ja lustig=)

@TE : super !


----------



## Atroniss (19. Dezember 2008)

sinnlos jeder Mensch ist anders...aussagen von Typisch Mann/Frau sind Oberflächlig...jeder ist anders.


----------



## Mastermind1991 (19. Dezember 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> sinnlos jeder Mensch ist anders...aussagen von Typisch Mann/Frau sind Oberflächlig...jeder ist anders.


 

Du Spaßverderber, du kennst den Begriff Humor warscheinlich auch nicht, oder?

Über den Text, bzw. die Angesprochenen Verhaltensmerkmale muss man doch zumindest lächeln könn'n.


----------



## jolk (19. Dezember 2008)

Mastermind1991 schrieb:


> Du Spaßverderber, du kennst den Begriff Humor warscheinlich auch nicht, oder?


sinnlos jeder Humor ist anders...Humortypusverallgemeinerung ist oberflächlig...jeder ist anders.


----------



## yves1993 (19. Dezember 2008)

Epic Thread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja...bei mir würds net klappen wohn in Luxemburg <.<  und bestimmt 99% der Frauen in Deutschland...*hust* 
Trotzdem nice @ Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2008)

sry 4 ot aber lieber vorposter, ich hab wirklich 1337 ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angharad (19. Dezember 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich musste sehr lachen, und hab mich da auch selbst teilweise wiedergefunden
> ...



da muss ich Shaniya Recht geben *lach*
wobei... ich hab meinen Schatz durch WoW gefunden, und die Entfernung lässt sich durch Nachtzug oder Billigflug überbrücken ;-)

PS: ich mag dmg-meter

Aber sehr nett geschrieben Ohrensammler!


----------



## Jeryhn (19. Dezember 2008)

sehr geil^^

Vorrallem die unabsichtlich eingeschlichen vorurteile.


----------



## Danj2008 (19. Dezember 2008)

LOl ganz einfach mein bester Kumpel machte dat sschrieb mit einer daspielte mit ihr in wow sie kam nach Luxemburg jetzt sind se zs jetz wohn er bei ihr in Münschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So einfach ist  dass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reden im skype chatten und zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danj2008 (19. Dezember 2008)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Epic Thread!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Basss du den  Yves aus dem Zap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? wann jo schreiw ma do zreck


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (19. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da viele von euch einen Haufen Zeit mit WoW verbringen, sinkt die Chance, die Liebe seines Lebens in Bars, Kneipen Discos oder anderen Lasterhöhlen zu treffen.
> Der schlaue Mann versucht also, das Angenehme mit dem Angenehmen zu verbinden und geht direkt in WoW auf Brautschau.
> 
> Und sogleich sieht man sich mit der ersten dicken Hürde konfrontiert:
> ...


 Lol König der Noobs ist gut, wie man sieht bist du offensichtlich der Kaiser, den wenn du dann ein erstes reales treffen Arrangierst dürfte die Entäuschung und der eventuelle Schrecken extrem groß werden wenn erstenns, die Frau deine Wahl sich als 14 Jähriges Mädchen mit Zahnspange entpuppt und zweitens die SoKo schon da steht um den vermeindlichen Pdofielen hinter Gittern zu bringen.

Aua kann ich da nur sagen sich das oben erwähnte ist eine Ironisch anmerkung zu deinem Text den es scheint ja alös wenn du es Nötig hättest. Wer aber ernsthaft sich damit befaßt eine Menschen fürs Leben zu finden oder auch nur fürs Bett, sollte seine Priorotäten eventeull mal entscprechend sehtzen und sich dann doch mal von seinen Fetten hintern erheben und den weg in die Öffentlichkeit, Partys,Disco, usw. wären da ja schon mal ein Anfang.

Noobmäßig ist nur dieser Peinliche Beitrag von dir !


----------



## Raminator (19. Dezember 2008)

haha ohrensammler is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geiler thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja der thread ist ironisch gemeint wer das nicht versteht soll von sw im arathibecken runter springen!!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2008)

Oh oh, da hat wohl jemand das Denken vor dem Posten nicht beachtet, gelle m19a72...


----------



## oikaliptus69 (19. Dezember 2008)

gott ey hab ich mich bepisst hier vor lachen, das schlimmste ist: er hat recht, hab auch ne freundin gehabt die wow gezoggt hat und man hats ihr angemerkt das sie angepisst war wenn ich besseren loot im raid bekommen hab oder die quest-items zuerst gesammelt hab (obwohl sie es gesagt hat)  von daher -> daumen hoch, mitten ins schwarze getroffen XD


----------



## Dollohow (19. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh oh, da hat wohl jemand das Denken vor dem Posten nicht beachtet, gelle m19a72...


/sign


----------



## Brisk7373 (17. Januar 2009)

geil geil geil 
ich hab auch ne ingame ,,freundin´´ ,die ich im sommer treffe... bis dahin werd ich mal noch fleißig bei ihr ruf skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (17. Januar 2009)

Hmm ich würde vorsichtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am Ende ist es ne Transe!!


----------



## Scred (17. Januar 2009)

wirklich gut geschrieben 
20/10


----------



## Deathanubis (17. Januar 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Hmm ich würde vorsichtig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Leben ist hart


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (17. Januar 2009)

15/10 sauber


----------



## Kellyleinchen (17. Januar 2009)

Oh man das is genial^^. Doch das mit dem töten von Hasen und anderen Tieren sehe ich nicht so eng.


----------



## Nokrum (17. Januar 2009)

Scheisse ....Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (17. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder selbst übertroffen Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (17. Januar 2009)

Direly schrieb:


> Sehr geil geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Voll zustimm


----------



## blackwidowyk (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ich bin eine frau und habe keinen einzigen männlichen char!  und auch meine große liebe in wow gefunden!^^

also was ich empfehlen kann ist ingame fotos von http://www.xchar.de   dort kann man sich faces laden und definitiv ein gutes addon um zu wissen wer hinter dem char steckt!^^

und sehr viele halb nackte chars sind auch weibliche gamer^^ SEX SELLS^^

als frau ne frau zu spielen hat doch den geilsten pro effekt dens gibt (sehr häufig bei drenai), "da werden sie geholfen"

also bb hf gl und viel spaß^^


----------



## Mab773 (17. Januar 2009)

Direly schrieb:


> Das ist ein legendärer Thread! *verbeug*


das stimmt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adhira (17. Januar 2009)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Lol König der Noobs ist gut, wie man sieht bist du offensichtlich der Kaiser, den wenn du dann ein erstes reales treffen Arrangierst dürfte die Entäuschung und der eventuelle Schrecken extrem groß werden wenn erstenns, die Frau deine Wahl sich als 14 Jähriges Mädchen mit Zahnspange entpuppt und zweitens die SoKo schon da steht um den vermeindlichen Pdofielen hinter Gittern zu bringen.
> 
> Aua kann ich da nur sagen sich das oben erwähnte ist eine Ironisch anmerkung zu deinem Text den es scheint ja alös wenn du es Nötig hättest. Wer aber ernsthaft sich damit befaßt eine Menschen fürs Leben zu finden oder auch nur fürs Bett, sollte seine Priorotäten eventeull mal entscprechend sehtzen und sich dann doch mal von seinen Fetten hintern erheben und den weg in die Öffentlichkeit, Partys,Disco, usw. wären da ja schon mal ein Anfang.
> 
> Noobmäßig ist nur dieser Peinliche Beitrag von dir !




Also da muss ich dir schon wiedersprechen - es gibt wohl Pärchen, die sich fürs Leben in WoW gefunden haben. 

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/community/wowparents.html


----------



## Kamaji (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr toll geworden hehe^^


----------



## Crywalda (17. Januar 2009)

Ist sehr nett geschrieben und amüsant, allerdings kann ich die Charakterwahl nicht bestätigen.
Bin weiblich und spiele auch weibliche Chars .... schon weil die männlichen Chars teilweise wirklich grottenhäßlich sind ^^ ... Ausnahmen sind für mich da nur Untote und Blutelfen, da ist es egal ob männlich oder weiblich ^^


----------



## Allvis (17. Januar 2009)

Der ist ja mal geil


obwohl ich eher den zweien helm genommen hätte,der bringt die augen mehr zur Geltung!!!


----------



## Allvis (17. Januar 2009)

Der ist ja mal geil


obwohl ich eher den zweien helm genommen hätte,der bringt die augen mehr zur Geltung!!!


----------



## cobainkurt (17. Januar 2009)

Bester Thread überhaupt ! RESPEKT

aber was wenn alles blöde läuft und sie einen GM benarichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (17. Januar 2009)

@Ohrensammler

Made my Day^^ Genial und Äußerst lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich bringe das mit M oder W in Erfahrung, in dem ich einfach so tue, als sei sie ein Kerl und sie auch so anspreche hehe

"Na mein Freund, alles klar bei dir?" etc


----------



## matterno (18. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Morgen werd ich dreizehn. Wie alt bist du?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich hab einen ganz komplizierten Weg genommen:
Ich hab meine Freundin kennengelernt (im echten Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und nach einem Jahr angefangen mit ihr zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (18. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele einen weiblichen Char und tu
immer so, als sei ich eine Frau. Dann 
finde ich sofort eine Gruppe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber diese blöden männlichen Blutelfen
machen mich immer an! Irgendwann gibt's
keinen Ingame-Sex mehr.


----------



## Wildkatz (18. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Viele Zockerinnen bevorzugen männliche Chars um die Gefahr von Ingame-Stalking zu minimieren.



Jap, stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seitdem ich nen männlichen Char spiele hab ich meine Ruhe vor irgendwelchen pubertären Mitspielern die mir 'unbedingt' und 'einfach so aus freundlichkeit' bei Quests helfen wollen. Ist klar.


----------



## youngceaser (18. Januar 2009)

Snatas schrieb:


> Sehr fein, war lustig zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hätte ich ned besser sagen könnnen vorallem hat dich das sicher viel zeit gekostet


----------



## Panic00 (18. Januar 2009)

rofl.
super geschrieben.
kann mich kaum halten vor lauter loool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich mir vorstelle,dass des wirklich einer macht, muss derjenige wirklich einen an der waffel haben...


----------



## Nekrophilia (18. Januar 2009)

KLASSE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tja, als Frau sehe ich dennoch etwas anders! Woran erkenne ich eine Frau, habe da komischerweise nie Probleme mit, auch wenn Männer oftmals bevorzugt weibliche Chars spielen:

- Frauen tragen meistens nie Helme, spätestens seit der Einführung des Friseurs :-), der Umhang hängt stark vom Aussehen ab und inwieweit man den Körper zeigen will, viele Frauen blenden beides aus.

- macht einen typischen Machospruch, der gegen Blondinen oder Frauen allgemein geht, fast keine Frau wird sich das gefallen lassen, (hinterher könnt ihr dann ja höflich aufklären, was das damit auf sich hatte), selbst wenn sie euch auf ignore setzt, fragt einen Freund ob er sie anspricht und das dann aufklärt, funktioniert fast immer

- in meinem Fall komme ich mit Männern in Kontakt, die sich eher normal ausdrücken, als wow technisch, das ist für mich Protzerei. (Oftmals muss ich dann ins WOW Buch schauen um zu wissen, was der Typ mir eigentlich sagen wollte).

- nur für Männer mit Frauenerfahrung: eigentlich kann man ganz leicht eine Frau schon daran erkennen wie sie sich ausdrückt im Chat, Channel oder Gilde (Protzen = Mann, normale Anfrage stellen = könnte eine Frau sein => dann vorsichtig rantasten)


----------



## süchtigerhexer (19. Januar 2009)

campino76 schrieb:


> lol ... geil geschrieben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry aber dem stimm ich nicht zu xD
bin männlich NICHT homo und verwende auch gerne =))
also vorsicht mit sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lagges (4. Juni 2009)

Nice ^^
made my day


----------



## Caveman1979 (4. Juni 2009)

Nekrophilia schrieb:


> KLASSE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön schön ich will mir diese Worte zu Herzen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (4. Juni 2009)

Anstatt euch einen weiblichen Char zu machen, um überall mitgenommen zu werden, gibs eine ganz einfache Lösung:

-Nett sein
-Seine eigene Klasse kennen, wenn möglich auch andere
-Aküfi vermeiden (Abkürzfimmel)


----------



## Soraso (4. Juni 2009)

eventuell kann dir ja hier bei Buffed geholfen werden ...

Die Buffed Partner Börse

Ich meine im Magazin werden doch schon Paare vorgestellt. Warum denn dann nicht noch eine Vermittlung installiern. Wird bestimmt der renner ...( schmunzel)


----------



## zkral (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit ist der Nachmittag gerettet. Danke für den Thread, hab mich köstlich amüsiert.

/wink Zkral


----------



## Strikêr°us (4. Juni 2009)

vorteilhaft den "guide" mal gelesen zu haben bevor man auf die suche geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jansteR (4. Juni 2009)

Viel Spaß beim späteren Ausgelachtwerden, wenn ihr an einen Kerl geratet der genau diesen Thread gelesen hat und euch verarschen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridl (4. Juni 2009)

wie kannst du nur solche insider infos in vor voller warsininger stellen ?

jetzt kenn die Fraun unser tricks .... und mach sich mach ein auf Kiddy/Mann
und die ganz schwulen/Geistige verwirten (das fast alle wow spieler umfast)/ leuten den langweilig ist ein auf Frau ingame^^ 

Menschens sind grundsätzlich Interligen, ausnahmen hab die Regel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (4. Juni 2009)

Fridl schrieb:


> wie kannst du nur solche insider infos in vor voller warsininger stellen ?
> 
> jetzt kenn die Fraun unser tricks .... und mach sich mach ein auf Kiddy/Mann
> und die ganz schwulen/Geistige verwirten (das fast alle wow spieler umfast)/ leuten den langweilig ist ein auf Frau ingame^^
> ...


Kann man das noch Deutsch nennen?oO


----------



## Mona32 (4. Juni 2009)

ähm ich finde es auch sehr lustig.....vorallem da ich eine frau bin und das alles nur bestätigen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (4. Juni 2009)

made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich mal ein Beitrag bei dem es sich lohnt ihn zu lesen.


----------



## vickie (4. Juni 2009)

sehr sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mich unter den Tisch gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaubel (4. Juni 2009)

mal wieder hut ab vor ohrensammler...sehr guter schreiberling und phantasievoll wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Juni 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Kann man das noch Deutsch nennen?oO


Man kann.
Nach jahrelangem 'Ey Alda', 'Hamma' und 'straight sein, weil man so burnt' kannste fast alles als Deutsch bezeichnen.
Ob man es jedoch lesen kann? Ich sage es mal so. Ich hab den Sinn im Geschriebenen nicht gefunden. Ansatzweise irgendwas mit 'wie kann man nur die Tricks von uns Männern verraten?'.


----------



## Darksereza (4. Juni 2009)

Ja in dieser Zeit in der wir uns befinden ist Deutsch nicht mehr Deutsch.


Aber noch ein fettes Gz von mir zu dem thread einfach ein richtig guter Guide zum lesen
aber gut ist es wie ich es hab ich hab ne Frau kennen gelernt und sie zu Wow gebracht 
ist einfacher vor allem weiß man das dort ne Frau hinter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So far Ohrensammler wie immer gut.


----------



## Ruxandra (4. Juni 2009)

@ TE: Gerade zum ersten mal gelesen..

Obwohl ich weiblich bin und Klischees eher abgeneigt gegenüberstehe, ich hab herzlich gelacht!!
Wirklich super geschrieben.
:-D


----------



## Ichname (4. Juni 2009)

Hehe ich musste echt lachen, sehr nett geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist wirklich wahr, wie oft man als weiblicher Charakter angemacht wird. 

Ach ja wenn da irgendeine nette Frau nähe München ist, melden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (4. Juni 2009)

Super geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H24Lucky (4. Juni 2009)

klasse Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mich auch totgelacht 10/10 ^^

Gleichmal ausprobieren.



> @ TE: Gerade zum ersten mal gelesen..
> 
> Obwohl ich weiblich bin und Klischees eher abgeneigt gegenüberstehe, ich hab herzlich gelacht!!
> Wirklich super geschrieben.
> :-D



Das hast du super gepostet aber ich weiß, wie du noch besser posten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruxandra (4. Juni 2009)

Haha, Du bist nachtaktiv!
Nee, moment, das war das falsche Thema!


:-D


Wie denn, Süßer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juni 2009)

> Allgemeine Tips:
> 
> - Frauen stehen DMG-Metern in allgemeinen eher skeptisch gegenüber (Penisverlängerung). Wenn ihr aber dennoch eins postet und sie steht nicht auf Nummer eins kann das dazu führen, dass sie glaubt alle anderen sind besser als sie und würden sich über sie lustig machen und in Folge eine Woche nicht mehr zockt. Also Finger weg von den Dingern
> - Wenn Frauen sagen: Ne sammel du ruhig erst die Questitems ein, ich mach dann nach dir, glaubt das auf keine Fall! Immer zuerst die Dame einsammeln lassen!!
> ...




Also bis auf das jetzt war das andere alles Müll.

Sry aber kann es sein dass du keine Ahnung von Frauen hast xD?


PS: fals ih unrecht habe, ich bekomme sie trozdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juni 2009)

Und bei uns auf dem Server sind fast alle Frauen (zumindest Allies) Menschen Frauen. Meistens Priester.


----------



## Elrendel (4. Juni 2009)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> wann gibts die passende "männeranleitung"?



So was geht nicht den wir haben keine Klischees die man gegen uns benutzen könnte. (btw du musst nur in den Handelschannel schreiben "Frau sucht ....." ihr habts da wohl ein bisserl leichter)


----------



## Darussios (4. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also bis auf das jetzt war das andere alles Müll.
> 
> Sry aber kann es sein dass du keine Ahnung von Frauen hast xD?
> 
> ...



Die Einleitung vom TE ist Ironie.



> Haha, Du bist nachtaktiv!
> Nee, moment, das war das falsche Thema!
> 
> 
> ...



Man muss nicht alles von mir ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Smileys schreibt man ohne den Minusstrich in der Mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Juni 2009)

Coralie schrieb:


> Tja, wenn der Thread nicht aus einem anderen Forum geklaut worden wäre, würde ich ihn wohl auch toll finden ...




Super Behauptung!

Der Thread ist von MIR und er wurde zu ersten mal am 27.05.08 und zwar in DIESEM Forum gepostet.
Bevor du also Unsinn behauptest, zeig mir einen älteren Foreneintrag, ja ?


----------



## Chiary (4. Juni 2009)

Einfach nur klasse Ohrensammler.
Immer wieder schön was von Dir zu lesen.

Auch wenn ich als Frau mit Klischees nicht ganz so viel anfangen kann, das Meiste trifft es auf den Punkt ";o)" ( habe ich das jetzt wirklich gesagt? )


----------



## Kiroshaya (4. Juni 2009)

Wahnsinn, du hast vollkommen Recht, genau so ticken wir Frauen in WoW ^^
Sehr schön geschrieben.


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Juni 2009)

- Frauen stehen DMG-Metern in allgemeinen eher skeptisch gegenüber (Penisverlängerung). Wenn ihr aber dennoch eins postet und sie steht nicht auf Nummer eins kann das dazu führen, dass sie glaubt alle anderen sind besser als sie und würden sich über sie lustig machen und in Folge eine Woche nicht mehr zockt. Also Finger weg von den Dingern

Das stimmt sogar. Ne kollegin außer gilde kriegt wegen dmgmeter jedesmal depris wenn ihr mage nich auf platz 1 steht und denkt alle würden sie nur fertigmachen^^ 100% /sign


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (4. Juni 2009)

Riane schrieb:


> Was die Mädels auch oft enttarnen kann, ist wenn ein Männlicher Char des öfteren Smilies wie: =) ;-) *g usw. brauchen.
> Männliche Wesen haben es eher mit :> :] lol wtf ect. zu tun!
> 
> Also nur als kleine ergänzung
> ...


Naja, nicht wirklich..^^

@TE:

Super genial!^^


----------



## Cali75 (4. Juni 2009)

@Ohrensammler: es ist wie immer ein Fest, deine Ausführungen zu lesen. Ja ich als Frau gebe zu, dass es so ist. Es ist auch nicht immer leicht, uns zu erkennen - hab überwiegend nur männliche Chars. Nur mein Pala (Main), Dudu, Hexe und Untote Mage sind weiblich.

Bitte weiter so tolle Threads schreiben...


----------



## Gast20180212 (5. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön und herrlich geschrieben.
Auch wenn was älter, immer noch ein Brüller.^^
*LOB* Also deine Texte sind genau so unteraltsam wie die von Damokles.*
MEHR BITTE ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenigsens einer der uns erhalten bleibt. *hoff*

mfg


----------



## Tjialda (5. Juni 2009)

Selbst ich als Frau habe mich köstlich amüsiert...sehr,sehr gelungen!


----------



## Dimpfer (5. Juni 2009)

na dann werden wohl jetzt in der buffed noch mehr spielerpaare sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btt: sehr geil geschrieben 10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaseraphin (5. Juni 2009)

Hmpf....
Also gut ich spiel ne Heiler Klasse... nen Pala 
aber ich kille selber Kleinviech, das einzige was ich mir zu Schulden kommen lasse ist folgendes:
Erfolgsgeil, Minipets/Mounts sammeln, Heilerklasse und =) <-- Lieblingssmilie

Aber mich interessieren nur Stats und mich interessiert kein totes kleinvieh...habe auch nen hasen!

Der Beitrag an sich, sau Lustig^^ auf jeden Fall.

Leider muss ich auch rechtgeben das das auf viele Frauen zutrifft, auch in WoW! Habe selber viele kennengelernt.

Offtopic: *heul* keinen Aion Beta Key bekommen=( nun bin ich deprimiert-.-


----------



## Cembrotta (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habe meine Frau durch WoW kennengelernt und bin jetzt ein glücklicher Eheman und stolzer Vater eines 3 Jährigen Kindes.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Juni 2009)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Frau durch WoW kennengelernt und bin jetzt ein glücklicher Ehemann und stolzer Vater eines 3 Jährigen Kindes.




Glückwunsch!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Habt ihr es wenigstens Thrall genannt oder Wrynm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## 4 the Donuts (5. Juni 2009)

Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber hab ich schon mal irgentwo gelesen, auch wenn es nicht derart lustig war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.: Es ist Penisvergleich und nicht Penisverlängerung. Aber wurde auf den 23 Seiten geballte Leserpower bestimmt schon mal erwähnt bzw. geflamt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (5. Juni 2009)

Ka, wer den ausgegraben hat, is aber echt nice und ich musste viel schmunzeln ...

Meine Freundin spielt auch ... Vieles stimmt ... Frauen spielen anders ^^


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Definitiv eine nette Idee, allerdings finde ich es im reallife eine kennen zu lernen immer noch besser.. 

was erzählt man denn seinen eltern wo man sich kennen gelernt hat.. beim questen in zul drak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> was erzählt man denn seinen eltern wo man sich kennen gelernt hat.. beim questen in zul drak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm.... ja, ist das ein Problem? Klingt das schlechter als würdest du sagen "beim Bäcker um die Ecke"?


----------



## Anburak-G (5. Juni 2009)

Questen in Zul Drak klingt aber immer noch besser als:

Gestern, als wir mit 25 Mann <Enter Boss Name> getötet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## durri (5. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



unglaublich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, meine Eltern würden mir erstmal nen Vogel zeigen..

Und ich finde ganz ehrlich beim Bäcker um die Ecke seine Frau für die nächsten 60 jahre kennen zu lernen durchaus spannender als bei der Arena Quest reihe in Zul´drak...

Zumal was will man den Kindern dann erstmal sagen  ich habe deine Mutter in einem online Spiel kennen gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (5. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, meine Eltern würden mir erstmal nen Vogel zeigen..
> 
> Und ich finde ganz ehrlich beim Bäcker um die Ecke seine Frau für die nächsten 60 jahre kennen zu lernen durchaus spannender als bei der Arena Quest reihe in Zul´drak...
> 
> ...




und wo ist das problem dabei? es gibt weitaus sonderbare "erste treffen"


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> und wo ist das problem dabei? es gibt weitaus sonderbare "erste treffen"



geht doch garnicht ums besondere, sondern einfach darum das man schon so an den pc genagelt ist das man leute dort kennen lernt und nicht in seiner richtigen umgebung und das finde ich dann schon langsam krankhaft.

Ich finde es auch irgendwie total dämlich wie dann Pärchen zusammen Ulduar raiden, anstatt um 23 uhr dann mal was essen zu gehen oder gemeinsam was zu unternehmen im rl und nicht zusammen irgendwie arena bg und gold zu farmen.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Zumal was will man den Kindern dann erstmal sagen ich habe deine Mutter in einem online Spiel kennen gelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm... ja? 

Meine Frau hab ich sturzbetrunken in einer Bar über den Haufen gerannt... das würde ich meiner Kleinen wohl eher verschweigen wollen als ein Kennenlernen im Internet.

Desweiteren wird es für dein Kind später (ich gehe mal davon aus das du noch keines hast) wahrscheinlich das normalste der Welt sein. Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Öhm... ja?
> 
> Meine Frau hab ich sturzbetrunken in einer Bar über den Haufen gerannt... das würde ich meiner Kleinen wohl eher verschweigen wollen als ein Kennenlernen im Internet.
> 
> ...



Nein mit 19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe ich auch noch keine geplant und bevor ich mit meinem Studium fertig bin sage ich dazu basta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich mir nicht wie manche anderen indem Alter dann nen hartz-4 grab schaufel


----------



## DieSchachtel (5. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben, 1A! mit Stern.

Zum Thema Frauen kennenlernen: Meistens ist das anders als du das geschrieben hast, zumindest bei mir. Wenn man nicht darauf aus ist Frauen kennenzulernen (in WoW) dann kommen sie von alleine. Die Hälfte meiner Freundesliste besteht aus weiblichen Spielern.
Und meistens unterhalten wir uns direkt, auch über Schmuddelthemen oder sonstiges. Da gibts kein großes Palava oder irgendeine Form von Prüde sein.
Aber das man von dem Punkt aus in eine reelle Beziehung tritt, ist äußerst Unwahrscheinlich. Warum sollte es auch? Die meisten Frauen die sich dahinter verbergen sind nicht gerade die ansehnlichsten (damit meine ich nicht attraktiv) und trauen kann man diesen auch nicht. Es ist zwar nett sich mit ihnen zu unterhalten, egal ob im Chat oder im TS aber dennoch darf man nicht vergessen, man kennt nur die Stimme maximal, aber den Charakter, geschweige das Aussehen, nicht.
Daher ist die beste Devise, wer wirklich Frauen kennenlernen will, nicht über WoW sondern:

LIVE IS LIVE

mfg


----------



## Noc1 (5. Juni 2009)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Frau durch WoW kennengelernt und bin jetzt ein glücklicher Eheman und stolzer Vater eines 3 Jährigen Kindes.



Wenn man bedenkt, dass es WoW etwas länger als 4 Jahre gibt und 3 Jahre + 9 Monate Schwangerschaft auch fast diese Zeit ergibt, dann spielst du höchstwahrscheinlich einen Jäger, denn diese Treffsicherheit ist beeindruckend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gz zu deiner kleinen Familie!


----------



## Gast20180212 (5. Juni 2009)

hab meinen freund auch über wow kennengelernt und sei 2 jahren glücklich zusammen.
auch wenn er trotz ts dacht anfangs ich wäre n kerl..aber was bilder alles so bewirken xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juni 2009)

Noc1 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass es WoW etwas länger als 4 Jahre gibt und 3 Jahre + 9 Monate Schwangerschaft auch fast diese Zeit ergibt, dann spielst du höchstwahrscheinlich einen Jäger, denn diese Treffsicherheit ist beeindruckend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xDDDDDDD das kann man jetzt auch zweideutig sehen xDDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mepa (5. Juni 2009)

Und wer schreibt nun den Thread "Humorvolle, gebildete, ungebundene Männer in WoW oder ... die Eierlegendewollmichsau gibt es nicht"?


----------



## Gnorfal (5. Juni 2009)

> Humorvolle, gebildete, ungebundene Männer


hey, das bin ja ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja...ok...ich bin nicht ganz ungebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Wenn Frauen ein Super Item, welches ihre Stats deutlich verbessert nicht anziehen, weil es z.B. ihre Handgelenke dick macht, sagt nix, beisst heimlich in die Tischkante aber schweigt. Jegliche Diskussion zu diesem Thema treibt euch direkt in den Wahnsinn und/oder die Einsamkeit.


es gibt auch einen ausweg, solange das ein helm ist, und auch der char weiblich.
"blende ihn aus, dein gesicht sieht viel besser aus als langeweilige ruestung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## EisblockError (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich glaub wenn ich sowas lesen würde wie in Phase 1 angegeben würde ich denke das schreibt ne Frau o.O


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Öhm.... ja, ist das ein Problem? Klingt das schlechter als würdest du sagen "beim Bäcker um die Ecke"?



Oder noch besser:
"War Komasauffen und bin da Stockbesoffen über eine Schnappsleiche gestolpert. Die hab ich mit nach Hause genommen, ihr nennt sie Mama."

ist einem Freund passiert... Stockbesoffen eine Frau kennengelernt (ebenfalls Sturzbetrunken). Hat 7 Jahre gehalten...


----------



## Mentor of Gorgonnash (5. Juni 2009)

Habe ich jemals erwähnt, dass ich ein riesen Fanboy von Ohrensammler bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde gerne mal wieder ein Duell von ihm und Blupp lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der leider in diesem Tread im Gegenteil zu allen anderen nicht vertretten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Mentor schrieb:


> Habe ich jemals erwähnt, dass ich ein riesen Fanboy von Ohrensammler bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Definitiv der Te, hat eindeutig schriftsteller qualitäten^^


----------



## Felìcìtaz (5. Juni 2009)

wie geil ist das denn!!!!!!!

ja, ich bin ne frau und ja, ich finds mega komisch!!!!!^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (5. Juni 2009)

Ich will ein Kind von dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vannala (5. Juni 2009)

FREAKS!
Naja ,wenn man ein nerd ist und einfach scheisse aussieht und nicht annähernd sich in die Gesellschaft einfügt sicherlich eine gute Methode um eine selbige Dame -Ich will sowas lieber erst gar nicht kennen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - kennenzulernen. Naja viel Spaß! *totlach*


----------



## Dylvan (13. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Wo wohnst du?



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (13. September 2009)

Dylvan schrieb:


> Made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeah 3 Monate alten Thread gequotet...


----------



## Seryma (13. September 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Jeah 3 Monate alten Thread gequotet...



Die Geschichten von Ohrensammler sind unsterblich, nix mit alt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todielfi (13. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naaaaa dann mach ma das kann ja kein Man schreiben wir sind viel zu komplieziert um uns selbst du verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (13. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Wo wohnst du?



da musste ich echt lachen, weil ich jmd kenn bei dem einer der ersten fragen ist wenn er jmd kennen lernt: Wo wohnst du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr gut gemacht, den thread hab ich schonmal im wow forum gesehen. ich frag mich ob ohrensammeler den selbst gemacht hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (13. September 2009)

Der Text selber ist ja schon 10/10 und hat mir meinen Nachmittag versüßt, aber die Antworten von manchen Leute, die das, was geschrieben wurde auch noch ernst nehmen, sind fast 11/10 wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (13. September 2009)

Der Thread ist zwar schon relativ alter,aber wunderbar geschrieben.Deshalb:

Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. September 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> da musste ich echt lachen, weil ich jmd kenn bei dem einer der ersten fragen ist wenn er jmd kennen lernt: Wo wohnst du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat er!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(zeig mir ein Post vor dem 27.05.08)


----------



## dragon1 (13. September 2009)

Solche Posts vermiss ich von dir Ohri^^
Du bist viel ernster geworden, ist dir etwas zugestossen?
Bitte beglueck das Forum wieder mit Posts wie diesem, oder dem wo du woerter wie /sign wayne usw in lange schoene Deutsche saetze uebersetzt hast^^


----------



## Psychomantis87 (13. September 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn!!!!!!!
> 
> ja, ich bin ne frau und ja, ich finds mega komisch!!!!!^^




und schon landen paar auf deinem profil^^

(ja ich auch -_-)


----------



## qroops (31. August 2019)

[SIZE=10pt]Wählen Sie eine seriöse Dating-Site
Wenn Sie sich der vollständigen Sicherheit Ihrer persönlichen Daten sicher sein möchten, registrieren Sie sich auf seriösen Dating-Sites. Diese Websites https://***/de/blog schützen die personenbezogenen Daten der Benutzer größtenteils mit Sorgfalt: Die personenbezogenen Daten werden nicht an Drittepersonen weitergegeben und können nicht in Suchmaschinen gefunden werden. [/SIZE]


----------

